# Spiele Video Thread



## kero81 (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
da ich noch keinen Thread gefunden habe, indem man seine Spiele-videos zeigen kann, eröffne ich einfach mal einen. Und den Anfang mache ich auch gleich.  Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir diesem Thread etwas leben einhauchen könnten!

Mein erstes Video von Crysis Warhead:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytMdgtw-tZE&feature=player_embedded

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytMdgtw-tZE&feature


----------



## DarkMo (22. Februar 2010)

yay, wird ja zeit für sonen thread ^^

mein erstes gescheites video ever:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpGs0l9-Zco


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Februar 2010)

TM-Tube - Your TrackMania Video Portal - Holy´s favourite maps ..

Atm bin ich in TM net mehr so aktiv. Bei der ersten Map geht noch einiges, is eigentlich richtig grottig gefahren und achja die Zeit auf Monstermashup is der offizielle Weltrekord, ohne Abkürzung


----------



## kero81 (22. Februar 2010)

So, hier mein zweites Video. Diesmal Crysis Wars. Die Quali ist leider nicht so gut, hab es nur mit meiner Digcam aufgenommen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlSxheVOw5U&feature=player_embedded

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlSxheVOw5U&feature


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Februar 2010)

Schick schick, aber warum immer ne Digicam?
Zieht Fraps zu viel leistung bei Crysis, wär der einzige Grund wie ich mir das erklären könnte?


----------



## Nomad (22. Februar 2010)

erstes video: noob bei 1:25 dein gegner!^^


----------



## kero81 (22. Februar 2010)

Nein, Fraps frisst nicht zu viel Leistung, nur werden die Videos damit sehr gross und da ich nur UMTS hab reicht es mir schon 140 MB in einer Stunde hoch zu laden. Ansonsten würde ich es mit Fraps machen.


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Februar 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Nein, Fraps frisst nicht zu viel Leistung, nur werden die Videos damit sehr gross und da ich nur UMTS hab reicht es mir schon 140 MB in einer Stunde hoch zu laden. Ansonsten würde ich es mit Fraps machen.


Aso..is verständlich^^


----------



## kero81 (22. Februar 2010)

Hab noch eins von Shattered Horizon gemacht, diesmal auch mit Fraps. Sollte morgen auch in HD anschaubar sein.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIt2MisY3LU&feature=player_embedded

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIt2MisY3LU&feature


----------



## K-putt (22. Februar 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Nein, Fraps frisst nicht zu viel Leistung, nur werden die Videos damit sehr gross und da ich nur UMTS hab reicht es mir schon 140 MB in einer Stunde hoch zu laden. Ansonsten würde ich es mit Fraps machen.


Gibt soetwas wie konvertierungs programme ^^

ich rippe da 10gb videos in 100mb um 
quali bleibt ansehbar

AVS Video Converter 6


----------



## kero81 (22. Februar 2010)

Danke für den Tip, werde ich mir mal anschauen!


----------



## DarkMo (22. Februar 2010)

löl, na wenn das der grund war xD speicherst bilder doch au ned als bmp ^^ schau dir mal virtual dub an. sieht 100 pro besser aus wie deins da *g* bei meinem hab ich ne auflösung von 1600x1200 un das war glaub 130mb groß oder so.

naja, ma guggn wann ich mein 2. video da endlich ma fertig stell *g*


----------



## kero81 (23. Februar 2010)

Gibts ein Tut über Virtual Dub? Wäre ganz hilfreich...

Edit:
Google ist mein Freund, hab eins gefunden.

http://www.winfuture-forum.de/index.php?showtopic=7681

Edit: Und dir ist schon bewusst das das nicht am bearbeitungsprogramm liegt, das dein Video besser ist als meins?! Ich habs ja auch nur mit ner Digicam vom Monitor abgefilmt...


----------



## Nekro (25. Februar 2010)

Das ist mein erstes und aktuelles Ingamevideo von GTR - Evolution
Einstellungen alles auf High, ein paar Drifts mit dem Audi R8 auf Nürdburgring GP und Oschersleben.
Die Outtakes hab ich mal weggelassen
ne Bewertung auf YT wäre auch nett


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drXCjQsIr9s


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. März 2010)

Also da möchte ich mich gern dazu begeben....

Meine selbst gemachten Videos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b9SDf7CbDBk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b9SDf7CbDBk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pyoC4iAyGC8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pyoC4iAyGC8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yCI2QlNrYek&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yCI2QlNrYek&hl=de_DE&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## burns (1. März 2010)

ding ding .. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JznMacbiZg8


----------



## phaYne (3. März 2010)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 // Singleplayer die erste Mission bei der  U-Boot Station

Natürlich sind die Videos in 720p 

1280x1024 / Details alle auf max. / AA 8x / AF 16x
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MBoyO_ibjH0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MBoyO_ibjH0&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/USc_9c0NAuc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/USc_9c0NAuc&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Fxk86kelaQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Fxk86kelaQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## kero81 (14. März 2010)

Hi,
hab auch mal ein Video von BBC2 gemacht. Quali ist aber nich so der Burner.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUJyHkVUYw0&feature=player_embedded

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUJyHkVUYw0&feature


----------



## kero81 (18. März 2010)

Hab noch ein kleines Sniper Video von BBC2 gemacht. Zur Zeit bastel ich an einem Video von Metro 2033, das wird der Hammer, freut euch schonmal drauf. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDJiYhUQ03E&feature=player_embedded

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDJiYhUQ03E&feature


----------



## VNSR (18. März 2010)

*BFBC2-Singleplayer*

*Cold War*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsMCoHmYilchttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JnZlfYfexkhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojYSgwKqbTg​ 

*Dark Heart of Bolivia*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr6ACaZwojohttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOrW4PhX__M​ 
*Upriver*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z3WMMCm7gUhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DDf9TWCiUM​ 
*Crack the sky*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEyov1FHCQohttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbT2Lbj1kMc​ 
*Snowblind*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdXySZaNnVchttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0qTNYT6TeA​ 
*Heavy Metal*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKbBG4us2rkhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmlxxY-Vo3o​ 
*High Value Target*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32uxuzUiFa4​ 
*Sangre del Toro*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fjbfhd5jehYhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Evqo9YirPfwhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0Zl8sn88T8​


----------



## VNSR (18. März 2010)

*Metro 2033 Gameplay*

*Metro 2033 - Intro _______________________________________ 1. Vorgeschichte*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsyPFGPDaQchttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8oE5fLqLZk​ 
*2. 8 Tage vorher _________________________________________ 3. Die Reise beginnt*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4j0iEciIH4https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6u3yWt5dpw​ 
*4. Verfolgung ____________________________________________5. Bourbon *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlF4X-MU8zIhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36TYl25JFYU​ 
*6. Verlassene Tunnels 1/2__________________________________6.+7. Verlassene Tunnels 2/2 - Die Brücke*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRciE3-395Ihttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVhjItOTfoY​ 
*8. Vergessene Katakomben*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIdTC02gAF4​


----------



## kero81 (19. März 2010)

So ne verdammte Sch... dreckiges Umts, hab die ganze letzte Nacht das 14 min. lange und 1,45 Gb grosse Video von Metro auf Youtube hochgeladen und bei 96% hatte ich nen Disconnect. Dreck...


----------



## VNSR (19. März 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> So ne verdammte Sch... dreckiges Umts, hab die ganze letzte Nacht das 14 min. lange und 1,45 Gb grosse Video von Metro auf Youtube hochgeladen und bei 96% hatte ich nen Disconnect. Dreck...


 
Kommt wahrscheinlich daher, dass 14min zu viel sein könnten? YT sagt ja ca. 10min. In was wandelst du deine Videos um, Mpeg2? Ich empfehle dir wmv.-Format, es ist nur ein drittel von der Größe der MPEG-Datei und spart Uploadzeit.


----------



## kero81 (19. März 2010)

Ja, ich wandel in WMV um. Das mit dem 10 min. ist kein Argument, es gibt deutlich längere Videos auf Youtube zu sehen.
Btw. Video ist oben, nur noch nicht verarbeitet. Viel Spass damit, würde mich über eure meinung freuen. Ich hab noch zusätzliche Musik eingefügt, ein paar Lieder aus dem Bioshock1-Soundtrack. Also, sagt mir was ihr von dem Video haltet (wenns denn mal fertig verarbeitet ist  ), aber bitte nicht das die Quali schlecht ist, das weiß ich schon. 

Edit:
Dreck, das mit den 10 min. ist doch ein Argument, mein Video wurde gerade abgelehnt. So eine Sch... , warum steht denn dann 10MIN. EMPFOHLEN UND NICHT ERFORDERLICH??? SCHE...​


----------



## VNSR (19. März 2010)

Hab grad gegoogelt und hab herausgefunden, dass du genau 10min und 59sec hochladen kannst, lädst du 11min hoch, wird es abgelehnt. Hier der Test: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KpyMDMc48U


----------



## kero81 (19. März 2010)

Tzz. also das Video auf 10min 59sek zu kürzen wird schwer, dann mach ich lieber zwei Teile draus.  Aber nicht heute, hab die Schn... grad bissl voll.  Wochenende hab ich auch mehr Zeit.


----------



## VNSR (19. März 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Stalker-Videos von mir. Mehr könnt ihr auf *Striker1560-Channel* sehen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oASu5aqsye0https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23mO4fBifhw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkpgMLOUGPshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-leDCy0_yDk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd8Fn8VC8io​


----------



## VNSR (20. März 2010)

So nun kommt die Fortsetzung von Metro 2033, viel Spaß damit:

*9. Markt*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXNdTh6VzbI​ 
*10. Tote Stadt 1-3 *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8D_j2iFliq0https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeZRLVanaqk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLdkvIdNzzs​ 
*11. Khan 1-2*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEPHo0XWvNchttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqvUOU55MJw​ 
*12. Geister ____________________________________**13. Anomalie*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsTEIsyQzBwhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPgoDCQf8Ug​ 
*14. Verfluchte Station____________________________________15. Waffenkammer*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX3fXR0t0uohttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRShzTm_D_w​ 
*16. Krieg*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KykgTbjRt4Mhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAAFRaafdys​ 
*17. Wagenkampf _________________________________________ 18. Das Depot*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8Mu4KMgxsYhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn_rhChJBks​ 
*19. Verteitigung ____________________________________________ 20. Kind*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWx5R3mgYIIhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpize07S-OE​ 
*21. Außenposten*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ash5Ay3goOUhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAAmQ38fkUk​ 
*22. Schwarze Station____________________________________________23. Polis*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bB0WdKkkEzMhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PzLzTr_EiM​ 
*24. Allee____________________________________________25. Bibliothek*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyTkM4s7c28https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLiF1uPWHzM​ 
*26. Lager____________________________________________27. Archiv*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM-768FVFp8https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boXFEZC7rDo​ 
*28. Fahrt nach Sparta____________________________________________29. Dunkler Stern*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh2gTf4e2oghttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLkSgsOxV3g​ 
*30. Katakomben____________________________________________31. Höhle*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCeeCZtqsJYhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgV_I3lsIkk​ 
*32. D6*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXQ5m-yeNOEhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1bYNYfdLiw​ 
*33. Biomasse____________________________________________34. Trennung*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0Nc_YA5edAhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAipxjA3WeU​ 
*35. Turm____________________________________________36. Oben*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DURFK81knIkhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfnXSz1zB_Y​ 
*37. Himmlisch - Bad Ending____________________________________________Good Ending*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46aX0gSnL_8https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFz6icRsO30​


----------



## VNSR (25. März 2010)

Noch ein Video zur Interaktion in Metro 2033, viel Spaß:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcPaXFWpqo4​


----------



## der Türke (25. März 2010)

VNSR schrieb:


> Noch ein Video zur Interaktion in Metro 2033, viel Spaß:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcPaXFWpqo4​



Egal was du da nimmst nimm weniger davon


----------



## kero81 (8. April 2010)

Mal noch ein paar alte Vids von nem Kumpel.

Crysis Wars dumm?? - YouTube​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcTyQvXqpiU&feature

Crysis Wars FUN Server - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiy1Saf2ojQ&feature

GTA IV Kero - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzKsIF_c0LU&feature

Crysis Wars The A Team - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dSaaGlVwKg&feature​ ​


----------



## kero81 (22. August 2010)

Es gibt mal wieder ein Video von mir. Ich würde gerne mehr Videos hochladen, aber da macht mir mein UMTS immer einen Strich durch die Rechnung...

Hm, irgendwie kann ich keine Videos mehr einbinden?!

YouTube - MicroVolts

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7dRkKBfowE


----------



## Eric Pahl (22. August 2010)

soll wir unsere eigenen hochladen?


----------



## Falcon (22. August 2010)

Ein bisschen was aus der Mafia 2 Demo 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTlpojmu3QM


----------



## kero81 (22. August 2010)

Eric Pahl schrieb:


> soll wir unsere eigenen hochladen?



Wenn Du oder einer deiner Freunde welche gemacht hast/haben, kannst Du sie gerne hier verlinken.


----------



## Nomad (22. August 2010)

Falcon schrieb:


> Ein bisschen was aus der Mafia 2 Demo
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTlpojmu3QM



Wieso sind des zwei?


----------



## Pommes (22. August 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> Wieso sind des zwei?



Wegen Eyefinity


----------



## Nomad (22. August 2010)

aso ok. Danke


----------



## CptSam (23. August 2010)

Hier mal ein Crysis Video ist schon ein bisschen älter 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iv6ex_scxMc&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=de_DE&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iv6ex_scxMc&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=de_DE&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## VNSR (24. August 2010)

Jetzt auch mal ein Bug-Video von Battlefield Bad Company2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bFbFBSGDrs


----------



## Ossus (24. August 2010)

Mein Channel mit Let's Plays (hab grad erst angefangen):
YouTube - Kanal von Ossus1994


----------



## kero81 (28. August 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGJ7aBUOR0Q


----------



## kero81 (29. August 2010)

Und noch eins. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysPtcJioP3I


----------



## Falcon (31. August 2010)

kero, wenn Du die Videos vorher encodierst bzw. auch schneidest würde YouTube die nicht immer innen schwarzen Rahmen packen...


----------



## kero81 (1. September 2010)

Ah, ja ok, das stört mich nämlich stark. Geht das mit dem Windoof Live Movie Maker?


----------



## Singler (6. September 2010)

*Mafia 2* - erster Level in Eyefinity. Nicht wundern, die vorgerenderten Sachen werden nicht auf volle Bildbreite gezogen (zum Glück)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcxMFsvHXGE


----------



## kero81 (12. September 2010)

Mal wieder Crysis Wars. Ach, ich liebe dieses Spiel einfach! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAiMHAXjZUM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAiMHAXjZUM


----------



## nulchking (14. September 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glPEj_rSMjI

In 720p bitte anschauen ^^
Wollte nur mal schauen wie sehr Fraps die Leistung beeiflusst


----------



## Sash (24. September 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8nYof9SZQI
^^wenn was großes in die luft fliegt, fern bleiben.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8hexL-kFh8
^^mission..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdHIubc_zPc
^^noch eine, diesmal eine kurz vorm todesstern.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kB_ZdaL6fCU
^^ein kleiner ausschnitt einer mission, die was länger dauert.

ausser dem ersten clip hab ich vorher erst alle mit dem integrierten video recorder aufgenommen, und dann beim abspielen mit fraps aufgenommen. währrend dessen die ansichten immer wieder verändert. klickt aufs vid dann könnt ihr die aufnahmen auch mit 720p sehen. dank eines hex editors kann man x-wing alliance auch heute noch auf win7 mit nativer auflösung zocken. sieht sogar gut aus.. das letzte vid mit dem anflug auf dem isd sieht gut aus, find ich..


----------



## Sash (24. September 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvoUMENQUwY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVHmbCmOGmI


----------



## VNSR (25. September 2010)

Hier mal erste Eindrücke aus F1 2010:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LxEUKg2ar8https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oB5r7Vn7qU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_WEVJZzvE0​


----------



## Sash (27. September 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6WCq1Jxtts  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsIBfbh5dK8

^^todesstern bei x-wing alliance, in 2 teilen. auch in hd anschauen...


----------



## VNSR (30. September 2010)

F1 2010 Bahrain - Das Rennen:

Fahrhilfen bis auf Auto-Getriebe: aus
KI: Legende
Benzin-Sim: aus
Reifen-Sim: an

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA7pxL0cDX8https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98lMbzrvkvo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op0TFWOu80whttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2-D63PQMpw


----------



## Sash (30. September 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYGriVi75Uk  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0n9KmCN1-8

^^zerstörung einer imperialen forschungseinrichtung mit nem x-wing und der endkampf bei kotor gegen malak, helle seite.

wegen f1, weiß nicht was so toll daran ist 50 runden im kreis zu fahren. nfs ok, 3 runden, auto aufmotzen usw.. aber mehr als 3 runden...


----------



## kero81 (1. Oktober 2010)

Bissl F1 von mir, gefahren mit nem Logitech Driving Force Pro.

YouTube - F1 2010 DFP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RTBEBkPYRU


----------



## kero81 (1. Oktober 2010)

Beta TEst Crysis Wars
Map: Dust

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F9TdyWloXc

Edit: Muss das Video wegen Sony "geändert" nochmal hochladen...


----------



## VNSR (3. Oktober 2010)

So jetzt bin ich in Melbourne T- und Q-Zeiten sind eher bescheiden. Aber dafür bin ich jetzt im Training zum ersten mal bei Regen gefahren - echt geile Atmosphäre.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YBELtD2Ag8https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEvOxkABieA


----------



## VNSR (4. Oktober 2010)

Meine ersten 10min in MoH. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ooiout72ugs

Inzwischen läuft es zwar etwas besser aber es kommt immer noch zu Serverunterbrechungen oder das Spiel macht nix mehr außer verbinden...verbinden...verbinden xD

Video folgt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqPN4iQEHbQhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFNzRyIkoi8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p9jXoI88gohttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_fL6JSSAwM​


----------



## kero81 (10. Oktober 2010)

Crysis Wars TIA/IA Map Dust - made by Dj Copniker

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vkm28GXE5CM

Beta Test Blödsinn 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXfsP5HT1rY

NFS Shift Carsounds 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prgb8NEcA-k​


----------



## VNSR (11. Oktober 2010)

*F1 2010 Melbourne - Rennen*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1dn7SU_xaYhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imPahjMYp3k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWg0zSUp8i8https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WNgI3v0iDs


----------



## cicivin (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe das nicht getan, bevor!


----------



## cicivin (12. Oktober 2010)

Das ist mein Spiel der Vaterschaft!


----------



## VNSR (14. Oktober 2010)

*Medal of Honor - 1. Mission: Vorauskommando*​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1U4w7BNkqAhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxDtNUGbdUI​


----------



## kero81 (15. Oktober 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcEUq5itDJw
YouTube - Preview of the new Crysis Wars Map "Parkour" from DJ-Copniker- It´s still w.i.p. ...

Edit: Was will denn der cicivin??? ​


----------



## VNSR (15. Oktober 2010)

*Medal of Honor - 1. Mission: Vorauskommando*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DahIdaQUosEhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3-IsEuVQzM​


----------



## VNSR (16. Oktober 2010)

*Medal of Honor 2010 - 2.Mission: Grüße aus Bagram*​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quZMeyZjA_Uhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDHrqnHiGbU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDhZ3JaJiCohttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-We_sE18tIw​


----------



## VNSR (16. Oktober 2010)

*Medal of Honor 2010 - 3. Mission: Wolfsrudel* 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlORRSL-8uQhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fLFZRU8Luc​


----------



## VNSR (17. Oktober 2010)

*Medal of Honor - 4. Mission: Verfluchte Dorothy* 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEVmSOD_EHUhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHokumvfEx8​ 
*Medal of Honor - 5. Mission: Die Höhle des Löwen*​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4vFUdQnDMEhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWvqqojk1MY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRUY_hmq0lA​


----------



## VNSR (18. Oktober 2010)

*Medal of Honor - 6. Mission: Freunde aus der Ferne*​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDD-TiOYQc0https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKzk63-Xzfc​ 
*Medal of Honor - 7. Mission: Verraten*​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPti8wYb0eghttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZQg56WG4tk​ 
*Medal of Honor - 8. Mission: Neptuns Netze*​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RE880oOeBohttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYJU2HOO0zk​


----------



## VNSR (18. Oktober 2010)

*Medal of Honor - 9. Mission: Gerettete Retter*​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUcdxFOdKw4https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO48TkMRyv0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdjdqcbY_mkhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8gwmTeLEe8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ku1gnkeR8WMhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tJL48Mg23U​


----------



## GxGamer (21. Oktober 2010)

Mein erstes Video ever 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvBZp4uVeXQ

Na also, geht doch 
YouTube - Race Driver GRID: FanMade

Freu mich über Kommis


----------



## kero81 (21. Oktober 2010)

Du darfst nur das was nach dem = steht kopieren.  So:

[YT]HvBZp4uVeXQ[/YT

Hab die letzte eckige Klammer weg gelassen, damit du siehst wie Du das machen musst.


----------



## GxGamer (22. Oktober 2010)

Aso, also die Video-ID sozusagen, danke dir


----------



## VNSR (22. Oktober 2010)

HAWX2-Benchmark. Die Settings stehen in der Vid-Beschreibung.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efbhQSDhT4c


----------



## kero81 (30. Oktober 2010)

*Crysis "Funny" Wars Vol.2*

YouTube - Crysis Funny Wars Vol 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JxggeZ_WB8​


----------



## VNSR (31. Oktober 2010)

*F1 2010 - Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia GP) - Training/Qualifying

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDh4faNUMy4https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsjBbDNwFVk

*F1 2010 - Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia GP) - Rennen*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtvP0sp8NmIhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6rcYNV0K_g
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrVv8Bz2keYhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERZKBJp8FJ4

Meine Strategie wäre zu 100% aufgegangen, wäre der Reifenplatzer nicht passiert und die Strecke gegen Ende so schwer fahrbar geworden.


----------



## kero81 (1. November 2010)

YouTube - ARMA2 Jet Flying

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lQk_UYx9Zg​


----------



## VNSR (3. November 2010)

*F1 2010 - Benchmark:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23Fr74Lmf9c 


*F1 2010 - Patch 1.01:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yusD9x4ZxVc


----------



## kero81 (21. November 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9vm2ucjDmA


YouTube - NfS Hot Pursuit 2010 Ingame Scenes​


----------



## gemCraft (21. November 2010)

Hier mal mein Video von:

*Need for Speed Hot Pursuit*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKapKmRughY​


----------



## LOGIC (21. November 2010)

*Call of Duty: Black Ops - EPIC Ballistic Knife Kill*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVm76-8coKU&hd=1​


----------



## VNSR (22. November 2010)

*F1 2010 Walkthrough - 4. Shanghai: Training/Qualifying (HD) *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2jnnYmVKGIhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOPVZlERXrE


----------



## gemCraft (23. November 2010)

*Need for Speed Hot Pursuit*

Hier mal 2 weitere Videos im 1080p Format. 
Erste Runde als Polizei danach als Raser.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmOHtmOEamI        https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuu7OqjfuxA


----------



## VNSR (25. November 2010)

*F1 2010 Walkthrough - 4. Shanghai: Rennen *​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBd9k__rDIYhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXevwulOroI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdNaUcdpf4I​


----------



## kL| (28. November 2010)

css awp ohne zoom 
geht ab

css awp zoomles action Video - H_Himmelfahrt - MyVideo​


----------



## VNSR (28. November 2010)

man muss nur ein fadenkreuz auf den monitor kleben oder zeichnen und schon gez ab .


----------



## kL| (28. November 2010)

NICHT WIRKLICH. Die Streuung der AWP ist unberechenbar. Ahh das waren noch Zeiten ...


----------



## Klartext (4. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_3AymBJU_Y​


----------



## Zerebo (4. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt auch mal ein paar Videos von Spielen die nicht so viel Beachtung finden  
*Miner Wars*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so1Fbwfu354
*Ultrabundle:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqByLEaa7fg

Mehr kommen sicher bald.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2010)

Ist noch ohne Namen, in 20 Jahren kommt aber die Beta für die PS12! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyCyzB0CedM#normal

Unbedingt in 1080p anschauen!
(über 2,3 Millionen Clicks am ersten Tag! )


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> ... indem man *seine* *Spiele-videos* zeigen kann...



Bitte nur eigens angefertigte Spiele-Videos posten. Danke!


----------



## gemCraft (24. Dezember 2010)

*Need for Speed Hot Pursuit
Bugatti Veyron 16.4*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBxgXpiRaX0​


----------



## kero81 (29. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3udIc7_-mA

YouTube - joKER der Noob aufm Cobra PS


----------



## kero81 (4. Januar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE4bBs0wNaU

YouTube - Crysis Wars Just writing my Name


----------



## gemCraft (4. Januar 2011)

*Need for Speed Hot Pursuit
Aston Martin V12 Vantage*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWYp9CqcWIc​


----------



## der Türke (4. Januar 2011)

Fraps kann doch nur bis 30Sekunden aufnehmen ausser man hat nen ältere version aber mich würde es interessieren womit ihr aufnehmt.
Ich habe es mit Gamecam oder hies das Programm mal getestet und der Ton eilte nach das war mies.
könnte ihr mir eins empfehlen?. 
MFG
Der Türke


----------



## kero81 (4. Januar 2011)

Ich nehme mit Fraps auf...


----------



## gemCraft (5. Januar 2011)

Ich nehme auch mit Fraps auf. Du kannst die Frames einstellen wie du möchtest!
Es gibt 3 feste Größen - 30, 50 und 60. Zudem hat man eine weitere Möglichkeit in der du deine eigene Einstellung vornehmen kannst.

EDIT: Sorry sehe gerade das du die 30 Sekunden geschrieben hast (schon spät)^^.
Einfach Lizenz kaufen.


----------



## LOGIC (5. Januar 2011)

Ich nehm auch mit Fraps auf...habe immer die neuste version wegen DX11 aber kp was das so bringt. Ich kann ohne grenze aufnehmen.


----------



## GxGamer (5. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mal die Frapsvollversion getestet...
Ich freu mich schon auf Teil 2 des Spiels, macht mir Spaß 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ym3NS-WqvMY

Für Full HD:
YouTube - Blade Kitten Final Boss and Ending


----------



## nulchking (6. Januar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xcCpUpcdK8

-.-"


----------



## Speedguru (6. Januar 2011)

[YT]<object width="1280" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jC_VV6U4Wd8?fs=1&hl=de_DE"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jC_VV6U4Wd8?fs=1&hl=de_DE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="1280" height="745"></embed></object>[/YT]

Wer noch mehr LoL Videos will: YouTube - Kanal von MrSpeedguru


----------



## gemCraft (6. Januar 2011)

Hm, 
du musst nur die Endung des Videolinks (buchstaben und zahlen folge) hier im Forum zwischen [*YT][/YT] einsetzen.


----------



## kero81 (6. Januar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jC_VV6U4Wd8&feature

Habs mal für Speedguru eingebunden...

YouTube - Let´s Play Together: League of Legends #05 German HD


----------



## gemCraft (6. Januar 2011)

Funktioniert genauso gut


----------



## kero81 (6. Januar 2011)

Hmm??


----------



## gemCraft (6. Januar 2011)

Ja jetzt. Gratuliere! b2t


----------



## kero81 (11. Januar 2011)

b2t 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cS095-XM2xE

YouTube - Crysis Wars Heavy Metal Bug


----------



## gemCraft (13. Januar 2011)

*Need for Speed Hot Pursuit*
*Lamborghini Gallardo LP 550-2*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33YBQfJtDMg​


----------



## burns (20. Januar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpkAW_Utl3o


----------



## Klartext (25. Januar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQuwHYEqqFY​


----------



## VNSR (28. Januar 2011)

So, meine AT-Version zock ich jetzt schon 2 Tage, kann es nur empfehlen auch wenn ich durch DS1 schon ein wenig abgehärtet bin und nicht mehr bei jedem bisschen aus dem Stuhl falle xD. Ich habe ein Walkthrough gestartet und meine Vids sind z.T. länger als 15min, dadurch steigt die Zahl der Vids nicht ins Unermessliche^^.

*Kapitel 1*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0N2HwXcRRshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P19A7xiB0LM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDQEnAFA_lQ​


----------



## burns (28. Januar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkwjfjh1nvE


----------



## VNSR (30. Januar 2011)

*Kapitel 2*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPGsAuCVeN0

*Kapitel 3*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyozbLwG6LAhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JChmjrKqu3U

*Kapitel 4*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byWvCEJ9u24https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CETyanyLo5c​


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Januar 2011)

Ich habe bunt gemischt viele Videos, aber leider erst 14, aber es kommen mehr!

YouTube - Kanal von fac3l3ssLPs

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## heartcell (30. Januar 2011)

Hier mal paar von mir^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTLyYwD9xU4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mT_5Bo7Nlmc

*und hier noch mein Kanal: Heartcell*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pHq12F7B9o
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joM8Pbixark
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rC0lA9C1lSI


----------



## Klartext (1. Februar 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MP9Bkj5v_J4​


----------



## VNSR (1. Februar 2011)

*Kapitel 5*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3jgGRthn4whttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZsVSjUlBAo​ 
*Kapitel 6*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwE8ya-Vhf4https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2up3t3OYE1w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vO2is4afAzQ​ 
*Kapitel 7*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JHzILQoqighttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9fJB9h8pEw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PXl_Yea-Co​ 
*Kapitel 8*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fg9UsaN3N3c​ 
*Kapitel 9*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKPxrdZZ3sshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYbcoIaVpc0​ 
*Kapitel 10*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbq9JiitDFQhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHj3-HhpeEo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28Z2doLwJSY

*Kapitel 11*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nstGl50wGcghttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEYIidU9DLY

*Kapitel 12*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMgbpd3L-H4​


----------



## gemCraft (9. Februar 2011)

*@ VNSR* Da ist aber wer weit bei Dead Space 2 
Ich lass mir ein wenig Zeit sonst hab ich es wieder so schnell durch 
EDIT: Hui okay! Du hast ja einen netten Channel da aufgebaut  

*
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit - Online Gameplay 04 (720p) 
Zonda Cinque Roadster
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwQHYkuikk8

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit - Online Gameplay 05 (720p) 
Lamborhini Gallardo LP570-4 Superleggera
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1gxqzcPSxs

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit - Online Gameplay 06 (720p) 
Mercedes-Benz SL 65 AMG Black Series
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaLLiYw_2KU

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit - Online Gameplay 07 (720p) 
Porsche 918 Spyder Concept Study
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzKKoUCHmjo*​


----------



## VNSR (12. Februar 2011)

@gemCraft DS2 muss man genießen 

*Kapitel 13*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1-RH1rKThshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVSeZ8m34xw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScZbYcJo8cwhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KndfGnulLio
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHKd77NvbQ0​ 
*Kapitel 14*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN6_aObO5Cw​ 
*Kapitel 15*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkDHTPLv77Uhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37IgINXZ2k8​ 
Alternativ könnt ihr den Dead Space 2 - Walkthrough und Vieles mehr auch auf meinem Youtube-Kanal sehen.​


----------



## VNSR (19. Februar 2011)

*Dead Space 2 - Multiplayer*​ 
Marker Labor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxz_ZS7HP-ohttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izTgWxr5qwc​ 
Titan Minen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB8kqa47hdIhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyX8tmrHpuk
 
Brennstoffkern
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDjcxXu237ghttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZGYF51a4gs​

Solaranlage 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2FGuZluHMQhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3U3IZg2Xbps

Flucht
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUOLYMhqqPohttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzE6xVB1FQk​


----------



## Low (19. Februar 2011)

Macht hier von euch auch einer Let's Plays oder nur Gameplay Videos?


----------



## VNSR (1. März 2011)

Crysis 2 Multiplayer PC-Demo - Intro:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLnE_Ka42lE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtaU6Uod5rshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npbzfDboun8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFIWvBcD2okhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg_xUGbAv-E​ 



Weitere Vids folgen in Kürze


----------



## GxGamer (8. März 2011)

Mir war langweilig  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYrZJy7r5_A
YouTube - Fiesta Online - Dance around the World


----------



## Klartext (9. März 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrPoS3-66KQ​


----------



## gemCraft (9. März 2011)

*Crysis 2 MP Demo Gameplay*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k_VO-UtkGP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VNSR (12. März 2011)

@GxGamer LOL . Wasn das fürn spiel?


----------



## Low (13. März 2011)

Steht doch auf dem Video...Fiesta Online


----------



## VNSR (15. März 2011)

*Homefront*

Mission 1: Warum wir kämpfen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUCFFufhBpQhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gElKPiwo-Z8


----------



## VNSR (15. März 2011)

*Homefront*

Mission 2: Freiheit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8OrprwV_ywhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rp6wf7BIG2A
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOS-1sm-ma0


----------



## VNSR (17. März 2011)

*Homefront*

Mission 3: "Ausverkauf"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HftVnJ7wzoMhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcOBoCAHuBE


----------



## VNSR (18. März 2011)

*Homefront*

Mission 4 "Die Mauer"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCSrigT4z_ohttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QO7SxufC0Y


----------



## VNSR (19. März 2011)

*Homefront*

Mission 5: "Mittendrin"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ffd342prZMhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byh_3QXBkXg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN8XE5vR3cY


----------



## VNSR (19. März 2011)

*Homefront*

Mission 6 "Überwachung"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-ZqSsN5wxs


----------



## VNSR (19. März 2011)

*Homefront*

Mission 7 "Golden Gate"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxcb34CIB0khttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAlZzd2fUTM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m8mamo9jkw


----------



## VNSR (24. März 2011)

*Crysis 2*

Mein erstes Video zu Crysis 2:

Intro & Mission1: Aus der Tiefe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpkN3di2EjY


----------



## VNSR (25. März 2011)

*Crysis 2*

Mission 2: Zweite Chance

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj1U424_oAghttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9lo06fwb8I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjXkcEfSrUQ


----------



## VNSR (27. März 2011)

*Crysis 2*

Mission 3: Volltreffer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJKIbK_DYaMhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0k5XxAxFu0


----------



## VNSR (28. März 2011)

*Crysis 2*

Mission 4: Verkehrschaos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qv3JHjWdDEhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g115WWcPZU


----------



## VNSR (29. März 2011)

*Crysis 2*

Mission 5: Laborratte

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=secPqD_OSLUhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh93hq-Vmuc


----------



## VNSR (29. März 2011)

*Crysis 2*

Mission 6: Torwächter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLRsCMM3P_0https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqO9sDhUCEo


----------



## VNSR (29. März 2011)

*Crysis 2*

Mission 7: Lebender Toter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPP8x1iRwaghttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBEv9ICdKqk


----------



## hd5870 (30. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=shZzYkpl5Nk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uNwiFinZjbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iwT8XM0AUPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VNSR (30. März 2011)

*Crysis 2*

Mission 8: Zentrum der Macht

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmT9oqdldgwhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l41GaiX4RPc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROb68E1WPnU


----------



## VNSR (31. März 2011)

*Crysis 2*

Mission 9: Herz der Finsternis 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZEu2uQwyf4https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tj5AQxDWSw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQqEtWoYqV0


----------



## VNSR (1. April 2011)

*Crysis 2*

Mission 10: Treue oder Tod

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTlFs-wcmuQhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74knmHXJAgI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1FjmGQN_kg


----------



## VNSR (2. April 2011)

*Crysis 2*

Mission 11: Zerfall

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSJZuWih3fchttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2N08HELWWY

Mission 12: Anschlusszug

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FR37MjVdlTohttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eenGAZSL44c


----------



## VNSR (3. April 2011)

*Crysis 2*

Mission 13: Unsicherer Hafen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvgSoRZ8H0Ahttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLTpsNz7kNA


----------



## VNSR (3. April 2011)

*Crysis 2*

Mission 14: Endstation

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPXcIYvkvSQ


----------



## VNSR (4. April 2011)

*Crysis 2*

Mission 15: Totalausfall

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-kXY4e8yLkhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlJ7wRBUzpI


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a2_dpoKT0oU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VNSR (5. April 2011)

*Crysis 2*

Mission 16: Auge des Sturms

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c28E3yU5tiAhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42g_3_IEEvw


----------



## hd5870 (5. April 2011)

Heute Nacht ein wenig Shift 2 gespielt.
So fährt man Auto nicht anders! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KmMAQxvsNLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nicht lachen, war mein erstes Rennen.


----------



## VNSR (5. April 2011)

*Crysis 2*

Mission 17: Masken runter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKQDilJU1kIhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie-PoON9Dag
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8m8Jwil9mI


----------



## VNSR (5. April 2011)

*Crysis 2*

Mission 18: Aus der Asche

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQBfyVHYQsw


----------



## VNSR (6. April 2011)

*Crysis 2*

Mission 19: Kein Spaziergang

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIS2Xu3jBKghttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVN9wOzzXTQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwW85dyNwEI


----------



## blaidd (13. April 2011)

Tourist Trophy (PS2)

Flug über die Nordschleife mit einer MV Augusta F4 1000 (2005)

Immer noch das mit Abstand beste Motorrad-Rennspiel das es systemübergreifend gibt. Entwickelt von Polyphony, den Gran Tourismo-Machern. Die Fahrphysik ist absolut Sahne... 
Um es aufzuzeichnen hab ich es auf einem Emulator gespielt, läuft leider nicht perfekt (ab und zu Slowdowns und Grafikfehler), und mit meinem Xbox360-Pad funtionierten Hinterradbremse und Gas nur digital, was die Sache etwas erschwerte.

Gefahren im Profi-Modus, mit manueller Schaltung, Gewichtsverlagerung, Forder- und Hinterradbremse getrennt, keine Traktionskontrolle, kein ABS... Viel zu tun am Pad, dazu noch die realistische Fahrphysik und ein biestiges Motorrad... Nach einer Runde steht einem der Schweiß auf der Stirn. Geil!
Einmal auf die Grünfläche gekommen bedeutet normalerweise einen Sturz... die Bewegung in der Gabel bekommt man direkt per Rumble-Funktion ans Pad geliefert. Mehr Adrenalin-Ausstoß hatte ich in noch keinem Rennspiel.

Ich will einen Nachfolger!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjrgU3SMQAk

Und so geht's richtig...  Gefahren vom offiziellen Rekordhalter Helmut Dähne (7:49) auf seiner Honda RC30.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_Or0j_6V48


----------



## Klartext (20. April 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEs--MEOwOM​


----------



## T'PAU (26. April 2011)

*Portal 2* Kapitel 3, Level 15

Mir war etwas langweilig... und für irgendwas müssen diese Schieß-Drohnen ja gut sein. 
Btw. schießen diese Dinger scheinbar nur auf den Kopf (Körper und Beine _sehen_ die nicht), wie man in diesem Level besonders gut feststellen kann! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F3pKkwYHSc


----------



## jensi251 (26. April 2011)

Hier was zu Crysis 2.

In meiner Sig sind ein paar Videos.

btw wie kann ich was richtig einbetten? Also das Video?

Hier der Link: YouTube - Crysis 2 Trailer

und mein Kanal: YouTube - Kanal von J3nsi251

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwHgazyYTLs


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. April 2011)

Eigentlich einfach: Wenn Du das Youtube-Symbol nutzt, brauchst Du nur den Video-Code, also beispielsweise qwHgazyYTLs


----------



## jensi251 (27. April 2011)

ok. Danke.
Neuer versuch jetzt mit nem anderen Video



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9E8AM0zYs5M


----------



## gemCraft (28. April 2011)

*Crysis 2
 MP Kill Compilation*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vSuuWzkxbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## kero81 (7. Mai 2011)

*Need for Speed
-Shift 2 Unleashed-

*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fzby-XnJ39s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC9ErRCJY8M​


----------



## jensi251 (10. Mai 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHey45mnsCw


----------



## VNSR (12. Mai 2011)

Alle Verstecke von Dogtags, Carkeys, Emails und Souveniere habe ich hier mal zusammengefasst.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukcb5s7KpdQ


----------



## VNSR (16. Mai 2011)

Bugs and Lols aus Spielen, Viel Spaß^^:

Crysis 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXpfoGesPOM

STALKER CoP
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd8Fn8VC8io

Battlefield BC2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bFbFBSGDrs


----------



## gemCraft (24. Mai 2011)

*DiRT 3* - Alpinestars Trophy 1/4 
Erste geh versuche 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gLCtIm-OW_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jensi251 (24. Mai 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZmg--OgoVk

Mein neues Video.
Könnt mich natürlich auch gerne abonnieren wenn es euch gefällt.
Edit: habe die Hintergrundmusik vergessen. Wäre gewesen: The Glitch Mob--Drive it like you stole it.

@Gemcraft  Wie hast du dein Intro erstellt? Bzw. mit welchem Programm?
Das gefällt mir sehr*.*


----------



## Raigen (24. Mai 2011)

Wird höchstwahrscheinlich Adobe After Effects sein.


----------



## alm0st (25. Mai 2011)

Mal was kurzes aus Dirt 3:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ScTRpwtqa4


----------



## gemCraft (25. Mai 2011)

DiRT 3
Teil 2 und 3 von der Alpinestars Trophy




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=35e2xsw9hwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Teil 4 von der Alpinestars Trophy




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HzVu1ndn1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich muss dringend die Ideallinienhilfe ausschalten merk ich gerade.

EDIT: Teil 1-3 von dem Brembo Blast Event




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7R6fwUh2eq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jensi251 (25. Mai 2011)

YouTube - ‪game scenes 2‬‏

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen und sagen wie der Effekt am Ende heißt? Habe ich vergessen.
Wurde mit Vegas 10 Gemacht.


----------



## gemCraft (26. Mai 2011)

DiRT 3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mE5HxOEWS0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







jensi251 schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen und sagen wie der Effekt am Ende heißt? Habe ich vergessen.
> Wurde mit Vegas 10 Gemacht.


 
Keine Ahnung wie der Effekt heißt.​


----------



## jensi251 (27. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ofmo-IUL-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




mein neues Video


----------



## jensi251 (28. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gn65-qVaMr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mein 2. Just Cause 2 Video.


----------



## jensi251 (31. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObZI6jQCKXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das erste GTA IV Video von mir. Ihr dürft es gerne bewerten.


----------



## gemCraft (2. Juni 2011)

*DiRT 3*
DiRT 3 Walkthrough #6




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AEC_wg2s9pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



DiRT 3 Walkthrough #7




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kcp-7pqo-Vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jensi251 (3. Juni 2011)

Ich bin wieder dran .
Diese mal mit Pes 2011 und ein paar Toren von mir. Habe auch noch andere Pes Videos auf meinem Kanal. Wen das interessiert, der darf gerne mal vorbeischauen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XB6LLa5lzAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Edit: Video wird noch 10 min lang von YT bearbeitet. Wartet doch bitte so lange


----------



## VNSR (10. Juni 2011)

Ich hab neue STALKER-Videos. Da ich schon ein CoP-Walkthrough habe, kommen jetzt SoC und CS nach. Viel Spaß!

Intro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_s53CNNFx0

1. Mission: Information vom Späher beschaffen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFjVPFpg-0chttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqCh1iY0m5g

2. Mission: Zum Bahndamm gehen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNWBbStjhk8https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU2oFx-xZSM

3. Mission: Treffen mit Serij

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDo-b8SdIHMhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekL-GFtAy6U

4. Maulwurf retten

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3bVrQsmf3U

5. Strelok's Versteck

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIEHcYg21Tghttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETQXlvQhbsA

6. Militärdokumente stehlen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4Qgt2BwQhY

7. Militärdokumente zum Wirt bringen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3H1N0-Cuojkhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxbjrIZPXI0


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. Juni 2011)

Wenn du SoC machst, mach es am besten mit complete mod 

(da sehe ich dann wenigstens wieso ich hänge xD


----------



## vin vom Dorf (18. Juni 2011)

Dann will ich euch meine Game-Videos mal auch nicht vorenthalten^^

Erst mal ein paar GTA 4 Videos inkl. Mods:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0XpZdsRHbM https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO9da_zCutY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6lnVK_AyGQ

Hier der Endboss-Kampf aus Magicka, inklusive Fails und rumgenoobe^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI_IxmBErrQ

Dann noch eine kleine Arma 2 Präsentation, einfach weil ich die Modelle da so genial finde:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcUOqqGybb8

Zu guter letzt noch der Link zu meinem Kanal: YouTube - ‪Kanal von HDKeule‬‏


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Juni 2011)

Hier mal mein YT-LP-Kanal: YouTube - ‪Kanal von fac3l3ssLPs‬‏
Und hier mein aktuellstes Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRHqrFAwVwM


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bockisch (20. Juni 2011)

Eine LetsPlay Empfehlung ist GronkH mit seinen YT Minecraft Videos


----------



## kero81 (20. Juni 2011)

Bockisch schrieb:


> Eine LetsPlay Empfehlung ist GronkH mit seinen YT Minecraft Videos


 

??? Was soll uns das jetzt sagen? Bitte keine Channelwerbung hier. Du kannst gerne deine Videos hier Posten, wenn dein Kanal anklang findet wird er auch oft besucht.


----------



## VNSR (23. Juni 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wenn du SoC machst, mach es am besten mit complete mod
> 
> (da sehe ich dann wenigstens wieso ich hänge xD


 
Ich hab die Mod schon ausprobiert. Die Texte werden mit dem Mod mal in englisch, mal in deutsch angezeigt. Und dass manchmal dann ein paar englische Sätze gesprochen wird, hat mich dann gegen die Mod gestimmt, da es auch die ganze Atmo kaputt macht.

Außerdem trifft die Mod nicht mein Geschmack, da die Grafik an STALKER Clear Sky angelehnt, mMn viel zu bunt geraten ist. SoC muss düster und kalt aussehen wobei CS die Zeit vor SoC darstellt, wo der Himmel - wie es der Name "Clear Sky" schon sagt - noch klar war.


*STALKER SoC - Walkthrough*

8. Mission: Borow den Schlüssel abnehmen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avpufSrOBVEhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEytn1ZS5kU


9. Geheime Dokumente in Labor X18 finden

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tVyXZ3vh4whttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsvKOF3EfbU


----------



## jensi251 (25. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObZI6jQCKXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Mein nächstes Video.


----------



## VNSR (29. Juni 2011)

*STALKER SoC - Walkthrough*

10. Mit Kruglow treffen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9X3vUPGDzohttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHteGDlheik

11. Strahlungsmessungen durchführen (Eskorte)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOnzydi6gPUhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwhDuWcYGn4

12. Dokumente in Labor X16 finden

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x85polYh95Yhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMCAY3Wd71shttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkDxT3PKRvc


----------



## Invisible_XXI (29. Juni 2011)

hab vorhin mal eine runde crysis2 aufgenommen.
hab mit fraps aufgezeichnet und mich direkt mal erschrocken, was das an performance zieht! obwohl ich einen core i5 2500 habe und sowohl für windows, als auch für crysis2 als auch für die videos eine seperate festplatte nutze hat es mir die frames ganz schön absacken lassen... habe deshalb bei fraps eingestellt, dass er nur die halbe auflösung speichern soll, was auch ganz ok aussieht. auch wenn die auflösung strange ist: 840*524
hab dann mit virtual dub unnützes zeug rausgeschnitten und versucht zu komprimieren, aber irgendwie ist die qualität danach übelst kacke, wie man sieht... hatte entweder riesige dateigrößen oder voll die blockbildung. 
da ich noch nie sowas aufgenommen habe, wäre es echt cool, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, wie ich das in besserer qualität speichern kann. also welchen codec ich am besten nehme, bitrate und was man da noch so alles einstellen kann/muss/sollte.
ich sag schon mal danke und jetzt viel spaß mit dem video!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w-5R2Vezac


----------



## jensi251 (29. Juni 2011)

Probier mal easy h264 aus. 
Komprimieren mit sehr sehr geringem Qualitätsverlust. 
Ist umsonst und ich nutze es auch immer.
Guck dir doch mal mein cry 2 Video In Full HD an. Habe es auch mit dem h264 gemacht. war beim Upload auch nur 100!! Mb groß 


Edit: ist ne ganz sehenswerte Runde von dir


----------



## Invisible_XXI (30. Juni 2011)

dein video sieht auf jeden fall super aus! ein unterschied wie tag und nacht 
danke für die hinweise, ich werd mir das mal anschauen. mit was schneidest du deine videos?

joa, die runde lief ganz ordentlich, danke ^^


----------



## jensi251 (30. Juni 2011)

Dort hatte ich noch die Testversion von Sony Vegas 10. 
Läuft wirklich gut damit, wenn man sich erstmal eingefunden hat. 
Aber die vollversion ist leider etwas teuer


----------



## avanar (2. Juli 2011)

magic video pro x3 kann ich empfehlen... recht günstig, sehr einfach zu bedienen und kann alles grundlegende was man benötigt...


----------



## Invisible_XXI (4. Juli 2011)

Anstatt 1000 Posts zu machen, kommen jetzt alle Videos hier in den einen  und die Qualität ist zum Glück - dank der netten Hilfe von *jensi251* - auch deutlich besser geworden 
Das erste ist noch in der schlechten Qualität... also nicht wundern.

*High-K/D-Multiplayer-Runden Crysis2:*

29. Juni 2011 10:11 (PDT)              | Crysis 2 V1.9, Team-Deathmatch, Map: Lighthouse, K/D: 26/3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w-5R2Vezac 

3. Juli 2011 18:45 (PDT)              | Crysis 2 V1.9, Team-Deathmatch, Map: Terminal, K/D: 25/5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuf59Kosqfc 

4. Juli 2011 05:34 (PDT)              | Crysis 2 V1.9, Team-Deathmatch, Map: Lighthouse, K/D: 23/2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkYyTgy6pVs 

4. Juli 2011 06:32 (PDT)              | Crysis 2 V1.9, Team-Deathmatch, Map: Skyline, K/D: 24/9
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvFhanRE_Cw 

Hier habe ich mal Camtasia zum Aufnehmen benutzt, was deutlich weniger Ressourcen braucht, dafür aber ein hackeliges Video produziert  Schade, denn in dieser Runde waren echt 1-2 coole Aktionen zu sehen... Nächstes mal wieder mit Fraps.
4. Juli 2011 13:14 (PDT)              | Crysis 2 V1.9, Team-Deathmatch, Map: Cityhall, K/D: 26/3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87irEn-LbNA


Hier ein Zusammenschnitt verschiedener Szenen (für den aktuellen Videowettbewerb), die mir beim Zocken unheimlich Laune gemacht  haben 

[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/2863/Crysis-2--Fragtime[/HWCLIP]


09.07.11: Konnte gestern eine unglaubliche Killstreak hinlegen. Kann es immer noch nicht fassen 
Spaß am Videobearbeiten habe ich auch entdeckt ^^ Musik unterlegen, vorspulen, kill-counter... macht echt Laune sowas zu erstellen. Auch wenn ich noch ein Noob auf dem Gebiet bin ^^

[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/2890/Crysis-2-Killstreak[/HWCLIP]


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Juli 2011)

Da solltet ihr mal reinschauen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh/159663-pcgh-videowettbewerb-ausgabe-08-2011-a.html


----------



## fac3l3ss (5. Juli 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> (...)


 Hier mal mein aktuellstes C2 Video: (OMFG von momentan 41!)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEbna9Oxm0g


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## jensi251 (17. Juli 2011)

Crysis 2 Maxed Out in Full HD:
Viel Spass beim gucken




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q9heUeylDPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VNSR (17. Juli 2011)

Das ist mein Kanditat für den PCGH-Videowettbewerb:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hhrx9fYR1Lk


----------



## jensi251 (19. Juli 2011)

Neues Video von mir,
über ne Runde BC2. Viel Spass beim zuschauen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5cjKZ2L6zSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wartet am besten noch 10min bis Full HD verfügbar ist.

Edit: Full HD ist nun verfügbar


----------



## jay.gee (20. Juli 2011)

Hier mal ein kleiner Live-Mitschnitt, von Gestern Abend, aus meiner  Sicht in einem AH64-Apache als Bordschütze. Die Einheiten agieren voll  dynamisch der Situation entsprechend - da ist nichts gescriptet.  Beteiligt waren neben unserem Apache ein BlackHawk, ein Huey und ein  OH-6  Little Bird:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gUXVOsylEEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jensi251 (20. Juli 2011)

Mein neues Video.
War auch das erste Mal das ich dass spiele




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9a19XQaz8uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


HD kommt nach der YT-Bearbeitung noch nach.


----------



## LOGIC (3. August 2011)

Mal ein Video von mir und meinem rießen projekt in Minecraft  hoffe euch gefallen meine Baukünste!






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-VMWyFmnY4&hd=1​


----------



## jensi251 (2. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2mzOZweU-ME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mein neues Video. Dieses mal eine Pes 2011 Partie. Seht es euch am besten in 1080p an.


----------



## kero81 (13. September 2011)

Hier ein Video der Demo zu Hard Reset. Spielt ist schon gekauft, warte jetzt darauf das es bei Steam endlich freigeschaltet wird. XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDnJ6QYaRes&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## burinno (13. September 2011)

Mal einbisschen PS3 gameplay.

Stockpile - FAIL - YouTube
Zur Erklärung, erster Spiel auf der neuen Map. Bin da stehen geblieben weil da sowas stand wie " Viereck drücken zum schließen" 
Damit war anscheinend () das Tor gemeint, ich drücke es, bum... kill 

Just Cause 2 fail 
Just Cause 2 - plane crash - YouTube


----------



## pibels94 (14. September 2011)

hätte nur eine wurfmesser montage von mir in mw2 im angebot 

MW2 THROWING KNIFE - YouTube


----------



## Arikus (20. September 2011)

Meine Lieblingswaffe in BFBC2 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Teq1_tbWyos

Zwei Abende mal Fraps angehabt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jensi251 (24. September 2011)

Mal ein neues Video von mir. Viel Spass beim zuschauen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TTmRTaS7nfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jensi251 (28. September 2011)

Neues Video. Diesmal wieder Bad Company 2.
Viel Spass dabei und am besten in FULL HD gucken.



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkhETWAdhTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jensi251 (28. September 2011)

Und das nächste Video. Diesmal von der BC2 Closed Beta:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BvVB37HtuBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VNSR (28. September 2011)

Hier auch meine Videos zur Closed Beta:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDBRdITuw5ghttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=377qiFTebwM


----------



## der Türke (8. Oktober 2011)

Guten tag 


Ne frage, womit nehmt ihr eure Videos auf? ich hab es mit Fraps versucht aber _*5minuten = 5GBYTE*_ das ist mir ein bisschen zu viel habt ihr eine bessere idee? oder einen Sparsamen Vorschlag?


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Oktober 2011)

der Türke schrieb:


> (...)


 Es ist nicht böse gemeint, aber Google hilft! Such mal nach "fraps dateien zu groß".

FRAPS muss wärend eines Spiels aufnehmen, und dabei muss das Spiel selber flüssig laufen. Und deswegen werden die Dateien unkomprimiert und in 4 GB Parts gespeichert.
Diese musst du mit z.B. einem Videobearbeitungsprogramm rendern und dann sind die Daten auch nicht mehr so riesig. 
Meine Erfahrung: 1h 1920x1080 Aufnahme = 80GB, gerendert ca. 6-7GB.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## VNSR (9. Oktober 2011)

@Der Türke

oder du nimmst in einer niedrigeren Auflösung auf . Dass du die Frage hier stellst hat schon seine Berechtigung, ist ja schließlich ein Video-Thread.


*BATTLEFIELD 3* 
Beta​ 
Ich find das Spiel mit seinen Neuerungen süchtig machend, sofern man sich an sie gewöhnt hat. Der Großteil der Bugs wird wohl noch beseitigt werden, trotzdem hab ich mal ne Videozusammenfassung gemacht^^:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-5MS1xrK3E​


----------



## GxGamer (11. Oktober 2011)

Klar muss man die Fraps-Dateien noch mit einer Bearbeitungssoftware zusammenschneiden und komprimieren.
Hier mal mein neues. Ja, ich weiss, es ist nur ein popliges Rennen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPzWRKydSl4
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit - YouTube

Edit:
Und noch eines.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTHiDZaZM2s


----------



## Onkeldieter (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte auch mal ne Frage.Wollte mir eig mal Fraps runterladen.Doch dort steht halt das es eine Demo ist und man nur 30 Sek aufnehmen kann.

Für den vollen Umfang müsste ich die Vollversion kaufen.

Wie ist das denn bei euch?
Habt ihr ne Version die es umsonst gibt wo man trotzdem länger aufnehmen kann oder habt ihr die Bezahlversion?

Ach seh gerade das die Vollversion  bis Fraps-Version 1.9 umsonst ist und erst die Nachfolgerversionen nicht mehr gratis sind.


----------



## Arikus (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe meine Version aus irgendeiner Heft DVD, ka mehr welches Heft und wann das war, lag halt als Vollversion bei.


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Oktober 2011)

Onkeldieter schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich habe 27€ gut angelegt 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## vin vom Dorf (21. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal die erste Mission aus Stronghold 3:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxYlytHm4P8


----------



## LOGIC (2. November 2011)

*Grand Theft Auto V - Official Trailer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-QpGnu1o9Q&hd=1​


----------



## gemCraft (5. November 2011)

*Anno 2070 Demo*
*Mission 1: Der Zwei-Jahres-Plan*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u-ESLlxndfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. November 2011)

Ich weiß nich ob das hierhin gehört, aber wenn ihr wissen wollt wie man aufnimmt, dann sehr euch das Vid mal an:
http://germanletsplay.net/?page_id=54


----------



## gemCraft (6. November 2011)

*Anno 2070 Demo*
*Mission 2: Ausnahmezustand*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m7Pn55CuEuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (6. November 2011)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nich ob das hierhin gehört, aber wenn ihr wissen wollt wie man aufnimmt, dann sehr euch das Vid mal an:
> GermanLetsPlay | Wie nehme ich auf?


 

Hihi, wir wissen wie man aufnimmt. Siehste doch an den ganzen Videos hier. Aber trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe. 

Edit:

Hier ein kurzes Gameplay von The Haunted: Hells Reach!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVzDUXDj_kw&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## DOC2602 (11. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BH2ubp6f5rA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gt5 the real driving simulator


----------



## Arikus (14. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T418EJRMguI


----------



## jensi251 (15. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yVGDNOsHkno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Fifa 12 Rabona Tutorial.


----------



## DOC2602 (17. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y50tIJxQrZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DOC2602 (22. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jiTl_lGf4bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



erste kurve war shit aber das war meine einzige runde die ohne fps einbruch war^^ seit dem patch bleibt bei mir alle 3 minuten das bild stehen, ist natürlich nicht so toll :/


----------



## VNSR (20. Dezember 2011)

Hi Community, ich probier hier mit meinem Let's Play zu X3 Albion Prelude mal was neues aus. Da X3 ein bisschen komplexer ist als meine vorigen Spiele, spricht es hier mehr für ein Let's Play als einen unkommentierten Walkthrough. Ich hoffe euch gefällts.

*#01 Intro/Flugschule*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3sXWa6248chttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XyCF-7kDYw


*#02 1.Mission: Argonen Spezialeinheit*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nbi4v0P0-oc


*#11 5.Mission: Jonferco im Kreuzfeuer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc-Q-f1vGx4https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xa50nqmmaY


*#12 Sidequest-Staffel & #13 Sidequest: Brauche Mitfahrgelegenheit 1*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMClRM3pFwshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DictaZPhJkM


*#14 Sidequest: Beschütze Station 2*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BinCHYku85s






*#03 2.Mission: Lauschangriff auf Jonferco*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBXbzsOa7Qchttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbFvMDPhHSI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaduBKCvIIs


*#04 Sidequest: Herrenloses Schiff 1 & #05 Sidequest: Patrouillenposten frei 1*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_dNJgNBs3Ahttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laKGlY0Blz8


*#06 Sidequest: Die Börse 1 (Nyanas Unterschlupf) & #07 Sidequest: Herrenloses Schiff 2*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIvkZP7V3nMhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5GdJayHMzU


*#08 Schiffe kapern 1*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzQLNP5i0Zs


*#09 3.Mission: Auf Streife*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYHzIql4UBkhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2OWKFI-K00


*#10 4.Mission: Feuerschneise 2*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9PlMTr35Gk


*#11 5.Mission: Jonferco im Kreuzfeuer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc-Q-f1vGx4https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xa50nqmmaY


*#12 Sidequest-Staffel & #13 Sidequest: Brauche Mitfahrgelegenheit 1*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMClRM3pFwshttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DictaZPhJkM


*#14 Sidequest: Beschütze Station 1*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BinCHYku85s


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2011)

Huhu,
X3 ist zwar garnicht mein Fall aber deine Vids sind echt gut gemacht!  Weiter so.


----------



## GxGamer (27. Dezember 2011)

Hab ein neues Lieblingsspiel 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wHS6QyLw6A
Sonic Generations Gameplay "Classic Sonic" - YouTube


----------



## jensi251 (22. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1fcj2sVSvU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mal ein neues Video von mir. War für den Tor des Monats Contest.


----------



## GxGamer (4. Februar 2012)

Da will ich EINMAL Dirt 2 aufnehmen und dann sowas  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6NHWMY8Ds0
Dirt 2 Crash - YouTube


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Februar 2012)

Lasst euch am Anfang von der Qualität nicht abschrecken!
Ab Part 3 ist in HD (720p).
1&2 werden Vllt. neu geuploadet, in HD

Part 1





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qTK0n1GASMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Part 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cIde3y88JMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ab Part 3 ist es in HD

Part 3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ONSEGv1VzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Part 4





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tYFondQ8CfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Part 5




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gyeni_kEtSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Part 6





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WgrQEKwg6kY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legacyy (11. April 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHXajU2bPXM


----------



## Legacyy (24. April 2012)

ist ja gaar nix los hier^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrlUbA7Mz00


----------



## Legacyy (5. Mai 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd2QRgHHwgg


----------



## GxGamer (11. Mai 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8c5pllaKU0
Train Simulator 2012 ICE - YouTube

Muss mal eines von der West Cost Main Line North machen.
Extrem detailliert, sau ruckelig


----------



## GxGamer (15. Mai 2012)

Macht irgendwie total süchtig 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zh2B1WC-De4
Audiosurf: Syrsa - Edmyron - Diddi - YouTube


----------



## kero81 (24. Mai 2012)

Beautiful Skyrim Testvideo - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnSN7k8P1-4&feature


----------



## GxGamer (22. Juni 2012)

Zug fahren, yay 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEVst09PjLs
Train Simulator 2012 Nahverkehr Oxford - YouTube

Gibt nix schöneres als an einem regnerischen Sonntag mit ner Kanne Kaffee durch die amerikanische Wüste zu donnern


----------



## GxGamer (11. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt Dreamcast Spiele auf Steam 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F-BGe7PHs_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Jet Set Radio Opening [Steam-Version / FANMADE] - YouTube

Hoffentlich bringen sie auch noch Skies of Arcadia.


----------



## noxious (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe meine Videos bisher mit VDub und einem Plugin aufgenommen.
Das geht jedoch nur im Fenstermodus und da bekomme ich max 40 FPS und das sieht beim Video nachher ziemlich ruckelig aus.

Auf der vorigen Seite steht, dass die alte Version von Fraps umsonst ist. Leider funktioniert die Aufnahme bei mir nicht (Spiel CoD MW3). Habe auch nochmal neu unter "C:\Fraps" installiert, aber ich bekomme weder die FPS-Overlay noch speichert es ein Video.
Könnt ihr mir da helfen?

Edit
Und noch eine Frage, wenn ich mir das aktuelle Fraps kaufen würde:
Schneidet das wirklich immer nach 4GB das Video ab und macht ein neues in einer neuen Datei? 
In der Demo-Version habe ich ein Kästchen gefunden, wo man das selbst auswählen kann.


----------



## GxGamer (15. November 2012)

Ein neuer Patch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VwkLq0IfO7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und schon wieder geht des Einbetten nicht


----------



## noxious (15. November 2012)

Du musst einfach auf den YT-Button klicken und das Ende deines Links (-> VwkLq0IfO7g) da reinkopieren  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwkLq0IfO7g


----------



## GxGamer (16. November 2012)

Ach stimmt ja, total vergessen. Danke für die Erinnerung.


----------



## kero81 (4. Dezember 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z0HrhCbjBY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z0HrhCbjBY


----------



## juriseibel (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!
Hier ist ein kurzes Video zu Hitman: Absolution Hitman: Absolution "The King of Chinatown" 173250 Points, 5 minuten, Experte, 1 Kill. - YouTube[/video]
Mission "König von Chinatown"  5 minuten, 173250 Pukten, 1 Kill, Experte


----------



## Legacyy (28. Dezember 2012)

Ist mal wieder was neues in Arbeit =D
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KD1qfZWkk4


----------



## kero81 (1. Januar 2013)

DayZ - Zwei dicke Fische - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjavhzDtv74&feature


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2013)

Slender: The Arrival Beta Gameplay - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=2T-GGnHNS98&feature


----------



## GxGamer (7. März 2013)

Wuhu, ein Video mit mieserabler Mikrofonqualität und abruptem Ende, weil ich vergaß Credits einzubauen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8n9XQaImttw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (11. März 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi5J7llRMc0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=Zi5J7llRMc0


----------



## kero81 (12. März 2013)

Borderlands 2 - Loot and Listen - Part 2 - YouTube
...Gibts nicht mehr, Fehler beim Upload...


----------



## Legacyy (13. März 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6-EkIhuUGQ&hd=1


----------



## kero81 (14. März 2013)

Borderlands 2 - Loot and Listen - Part 3 - YouTube
...Part drei wurde zu Part zwei...


----------



## noxious (17. März 2013)

Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob/wie es möglich ist ein Video in gewissen Abschnitten schneller abzuspielen und dann wieder auf normale Wiedergabegeschwindigkeit zurückzukehren?

Also ich möchte ein Video bearbeiten und den genannten Effekt dort einbauen. Geht das (am besten) mit VirtualDub - oder einem anderen Programm?


----------



## kero81 (18. März 2013)

Hab keinen Plan von VirtualDub, ich nutze Sony Vegas. Frag mal hier nach: Fotografie und Video


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. März 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c52c-RRY3BY


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## kero81 (18. März 2013)

Borderlands 2 - Loot and Listen - Part 3 - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=41hHtw8xyJY


----------



## kero81 (21. März 2013)

Youtube mag meine Uploads nicht :-/


----------



## kero81 (26. März 2013)

DayZ - 3vs4 at Stary Sobor - [TWT] The winning Team - YouTube


----------



## GxGamer (2. April 2013)

Bin mal gespannt wie des wird wenns mal fertig ist 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWzitGekZo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Zerahypt 0.12 (Now 0.12.5) - YouTube


----------



## kero81 (16. April 2013)

DayZ - Auf Achse #thewinningteam - YouTube


----------



## RedBrain (24. April 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afVvSNB6_YQ

Ich würde es sagen, dass die Erste-Platz-Rakete auf Superbowl beinahe Nutzlos ist.


----------



## GxGamer (27. April 2013)

Hab einen passenden Interieur-Mod und Sound-Mod gefunden 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-hmT_koKuho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


My Scania in Euro Truck Simulator 2 - YouTube


----------



## Legacyy (28. April 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jo4smwy3aZ0


----------



## kero81 (30. April 2013)

Torchlight 2 -Teil1- Der Anfang [Berserker-Playthrough] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=NVd_n6dim88


----------



## kero81 (1. Mai 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tReOdIWUqNc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=tReOdIWUqNc


----------



## kero81 (3. Mai 2013)

Torchlight 2 Pfui Spinne [Berserker-Playthrough] -Teil3- - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=2HgXK7lWYyI&list=PLl1TwXUIP5yHdLeGOyEtesCL30UCj1GRy&index=3


----------



## Robonator (3. Mai 2013)

Achtung, dumm und sinnlos 
Far Cry 3 Dämpfe einatmen + sinnloses gebrabbel - YouTube

Und ebenfalls dumm aber lustig:
Battlefield 3 Gameplay Uncut & Betrunken - YouTube


----------



## kero81 (6. Mai 2013)

Torchlight 2 #4 Tief unter der Erde [BerserkerPlaythrough] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=mUORdHKRg08


----------



## kero81 (7. Mai 2013)

Torchlight 2 #5 Zurück in die Tiefe [BerserkerPlaythrough] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=QGHH-Nlx-N0


----------



## sethdiabolos (9. Mai 2013)

Halli Hallo,

Hiermit versuche ich mich auch einmal einzubringen, wenn ich schon einen LP-Channel betreibe. 
Alle Videos zu posten wäre unsinnig und total übertrieben, aber dennoch will ich meine eigenen kleinen Perlen verlinken.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1pURxS3oE0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eHuun1QqlOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WRmZczaMFQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCSeFSkRNQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VsqwYCNMftg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6efw2Hqy10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich weiss, es ist recht viel, aber wenn schon so ein Thread besteht, warum sollte man dann nicht die Videos posten, die postenswert sind...

LG

Daibo


----------



## kero81 (10. Mai 2013)

Torchlight 2 [ModShow] Synergies+Extra Chunky+TL2Remastered+Big Bag Mod+ENB Mod - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=NoOhQ4N7ypY


----------



## kero81 (11. Mai 2013)

Torchlight 2 #6 Der zweite Akt [BerserkerPlaythrough] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=M6xRjAyQFNg


----------



## kero81 (13. Mai 2013)

Warframe [Reingeschnuppert] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=qSFzj0yew2U


----------



## kero81 (13. Mai 2013)

Path of Exile [Reingeschnuppert] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=OJoYPAajaus


----------



## GxGamer (17. Mai 2013)

Wem der Euro Truck Simulator 2 zu langweilig ist 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KGPt-RV-AcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Scania Truck Driving Simulator Gameplay - YouTube


----------



## kero81 (19. Mai 2013)

Torchlight 2 Modded Gameplay Part 1 - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=9RbW4t9Yy64


----------



## sethdiabolos (19. Mai 2013)

Halli Hallo,

Mein neues Projekt hat angefangen. Diesmal ist es *Metro: Last Light* zusammen mit einer Facecam, die ich eingebunden habe.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rx1WHislSGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Viel Spass beim Anschauen.

LG

Daibo


----------



## kero81 (19. Mai 2013)

Ne FAcecam bei Metro?! XD Jetzt sag nur du schreist da wie bekloppt rum? Muss ich mir mal anschauen, Metro ist ja nun wirklich nicht gruselig. 

Edit:
Du nimmst mit Fraps auf? Großer Fehler! Nimm Dxtory, da brechen die FPS nicht so arg ein.  Ich nehm auch nurnoch damit auf.


----------



## kero81 (20. Mai 2013)

Torchlight 2 Modded Gameplay [Part 2] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=vcebWsX3zvU


----------



## sethdiabolos (20. Mai 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ne FAcecam bei Metro?! XD Jetzt sag nur du schreist da wie bekloppt rum? Muss ich mir mal anschauen, Metro ist ja nun wirklich nicht gruselig.
> 
> Edit:
> Du nimmst mit Fraps auf? Großer Fehler! Nimm Dxtory, da brechen die FPS nicht so arg ein.  Ich nehm auch nurnoch damit auf.



Metro ist nur bedingt gruselig. Aber Facecam heißt ja nicht, dass man quieken muss wie ein Schwein auf dem Schlachtfest. Es kann auch einfach eingebunden werden um den Buddy-Faktor zur Community zu erhöhen. 
Große Youtuber geben immer den Tipp, sich selber möglichst oft einzubringen. Die Leute müssen Dich mit dem Spiel in Verbindung bringen, dann schauen sie auch immer wieder rein.

Das wegen DXTory habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Aber da ich halt schon 30€ für eine Lifetime-Lizenz bei Beepa.com bezahlt habe hoffe ich einfach mal auf eine Verbesserung seitens des Entwicklers. Wenn er schlau ist, dann bindet er eine zweite Grafikkarte ein zum berechnen der Videodateien und lässt es nicht alles über die CPU machen, die zu der zeit ja für das Spiel verwendet werden sollte.


Ehe ich es vergesse. Folge 2 ist online.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7q4GfNqdBoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LG

Daibo


----------



## kero81 (20. Mai 2013)

Das kannste aber vergessen das sich da was tut.  Nimm Dxtory, die paar Kröten mehr machen den Hund auch nicht Fetter. Es lohnt sich ungemein. Wegen Facecam... Also nur weil ich das Gesicht von jmd. im Gameplay sehe, verbinde ich denn nicht direkt mit dem Game. Mich z.b. interessiert kein Stück wer das Video gemacht hat oder wie der aussieht. Ich finds sogar lächerlich sich zu zeigen. Auch die ganzen Kommentare nerven nur und nehmen die ganze Athmo raus. Aber das ja nur meine bescheidene Meinung. Gibt ja viele Kinder für die ist Youtube ein Ersatz für Freunde, die freuen sich ja dann mal ein Gesicht zu sehen. 



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Aber Facecam heißt ja nicht, dass man quieken muss wie ein Schwein auf dem Schlachtfest.



Sag das mal so Leuten wie PewDiePie. Ganz schlimm sowas...


----------



## sethdiabolos (20. Mai 2013)

Jo, das ist stellenweise ganz komisch. 
Quiekst Du rum, zeigst Dein Gesicht und macht Texteinblendungen an jeder zweiten Stelle, dann bekommst Du schon 100k Abonnenten. 
Machst Du es in Englisch bekommst Du über kurz oder lang 1 Mio. Ich möchte die Leute einfach nur unterhalten. Traurig ist, dass man sich echt stundenlang hinsetzt und dann bemängelt man Dich gleich.
So war es bei meinem Last Light Folge 1. Die Folge war 30 Sekunden online und schon hatte ich eine negative Bewertung. Ach scheiss drauf. ich verdiene kein Geld damit, unbefriedigend ist es dann leider dennoch.

LG

Daibo


----------



## kero81 (20. Mai 2013)

Fas liegt aber an der Masse der Zuschauen im Internet. Da wird dann auch mal der ein oder andere dabei sein der dir Sachen sagt die Du nicht hören willst. Es hat ja jeder eine andere Meinung von gewissen Dingen. Nur weil ich z.b. Facecams und geschreie lächerlich und Dumm finde, heisst das ja nicht das ich denke du wärst ein A.....ch. Das ist halt nur nicht meins und mehr nicht. Wird bestimmt genauso viele Leute geben die das gut finden, wie es Leute gibt, die das nicht gut finden. Und auf Youtube sind halt auch viele Hater unterwegs. Die ignorierst du einfach am besten, das sind eh du..e Wi..er.


----------



## kero81 (21. Mai 2013)

Torchlight 2 Modded Gameplay [Part 3] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=v9WkAGs-ywM


----------



## kero81 (26. Mai 2013)

The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing - Playthrough#1 [German PC HD] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=NzbO26HrJzk


----------



## kero81 (27. Mai 2013)

The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing Playthrough#2 German PC HD] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=tW7n21OyVJI


----------



## sethdiabolos (27. Mai 2013)

Hallöchen Leute...

Ich streue auch mal wieder ein paar neue Videos ein...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mN3BkfCplzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rYZhr8gvg0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Dp0t6IROpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LG

Daibo


----------



## kero81 (28. Mai 2013)

The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing Playthrough#3 German PC HD] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=Z0sHW255Bxc


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2013)

The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing Playthrough#4 [German PC HD] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=IeSM9JfIUbw


----------



## noxious (31. Mai 2013)

Ich spiele eigentlich nur CoD. Daher hier mal ein wilder Mix 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP4XFRTsxDU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6nSNu-a7nA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rokoy5hNJfI


----------



## sethdiabolos (2. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ntqWGRviI2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XeOIfjWfLrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E-czPwL8SbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fC42M5QCidQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5xHk87Xt0L4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BnjEgvm0L0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (2. Juni 2013)

Torchlight 2 #7 Es wird sandig [Berserker-Playthrough] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=Py4WsGWX88A


----------



## kero81 (3. Juni 2013)

The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing Playthrough#5 [German PC HD] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=5MebCUi1HQs

Möep, Teil 6. 

The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing Playthrough#6 [German PC HD] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=4y62uqMqFsg


----------



## sethdiabolos (7. Juni 2013)

Komisch, bei mir geht das Einbetten nicht mehr. Nachher nochmal testen.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Juni 2013)

Mal ein kleiner Grafikvergleich zwischen _GTR Evolution_ und _GRID 2_ auf der selben Strecke (Brands Hatch GP). 

(Warum YT den GTR-Evo Part teilweise extrem verpixelt in der unteren Bildhälfte, trotz Vorlage in Mega-Quali... naja YT halt! )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5mnMB_OMsYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hmm, den neuen YT-Player mit den zusammengefassten Menüs find ich auch net so besonders. Zu viel unnötige Klickerei, um das Einstellungsfenster wieder zu schliessen.
Und das gesetzte HQ-Tag funzt anscheinend auch nicht!


----------



## sethdiabolos (9. Juni 2013)

Kostenloses Spiel im Freispiel-Check...
Kostete damals Geld, kann man jetzt umsonst spielen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4zvEK37Snxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LG

Daibo


----------



## T'PAU (23. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=39MshA4U7xA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sethdiabolos (30. Juni 2013)

Manus, der Endboss aus dem Zusatz-Content von Dark Souls. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MDzA_AM357s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9TuSex1MNrs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sethdiabolos (3. Juli 2013)

Halli hallo liebe Community,

Das kleine Entwicklerstudio Dreamworlds ermöglichte es mir Videos von ihrem kommenden Game "Splatter - Just harder times" zu machen. Sie sind derzeit im Steam-Greenlight Projekt eingebunden und brauchen noch Stimmen, damit das Spiel unter Steam aufgenommen wird. Wenn ihr es unterstützen wollt, dann findet ihr sie unter Splatter auf Greenlight.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gnt-Mj15qeg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGTmadHyuIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JXJKfQ1Vt3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QgYJ1FKZeII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LG

Euer Daibo


----------



## GxGamer (9. Juli 2013)

Hier seht ihr den neuen Truck, welcher im aktuellen Patch für den Euro Truck Simulator 2 enthalten ist.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in2V2ZV_5ZM
Euro Truck Simulator 2 Patch 1.4.1 First Start - YouTube

Video-Tag funktioniert wieder nicht...


----------



## Zeus18 (9. Juli 2013)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Hier seht ihr den neuen Truck, welcher im aktuellen Patch für den Euro Truck Simulator 2 enthalten ist.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in2V2ZV_5ZM
> Euro Truck Simulator 2 Patch 1.4.1 First Start - YouTube
> ...


 
Jetzt habe ich auch wieder lust es zu zocken.


----------



## NinjaZX6R_12 (10. Juli 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich auch wieder lust es zu zocken.



Ich weiß nicht aber Euro Truck Simulator sieht immer so verdammt spaßig aus wenn man Videos sieht, ich glaub ich Brauch des echt mal gibt's sowas eigentlich auch mit Pkw?


Also ganz reguläres fahren in Städten....und jetzt kommt mir bitte keiner mit GTA


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2013)

NinjaZX6R_12 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht aber Euro Truck Simulator sieht immer so verdammt spaßig aus wenn man Videos sieht, ich glaub ich Brauch des echt mal gibt's sowas eigentlich auch mit Pkw?
> 
> 
> Also ganz reguläres fahren in Städten....und jetzt kommt mir bitte keiner mit GTA


 
Ja stimmt.   Ich glaube aber nicht das es sowas auch für PKW gibt. 


(LEIDER) -.-


----------



## NinjaZX6R_12 (10. Juli 2013)

Whatever, dann wird Brummi Gefahren - sieht einfach zu geil aus


----------



## Legacyy (10. Juli 2013)

Mal was von GTA IV.. ist aus Langeweile entstanden^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apizeV43tII


----------



## T'PAU (13. Juli 2013)

Geht einem bei GRID 2 mal die Strasse aus, benutzt man halt die Tunnelwand... 

(auf 720p sieht's passabel aus, auf Standard grottig! K.A. was YT da immer veranstaltet bei der hervorragenden 720p-Vorlage! )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GEmq8ZTO52k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 10203040 (21. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NAnHMgXSUzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hoffe Saints Row IV bringt noch mehr verrücktes mit sich, aber schon die Dubstep Gun wird großartig.


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Juli 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/edit?video_id=Q4vjX4GMg0M&ns=1




http://www.youtube.com/edit?video_id=Q4vjX4GMg0M&ns=1


----------



## T'PAU (22. Juli 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/edit?video_id=Q4vjX4GMg0M&ns=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sollen die Links irgendwo hinführen? Hier kommt nichts!


----------



## kero81 (22. Juli 2013)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Sollen die Links irgendwo hinführen? Hier kommt nichts!


 
Ich komme zu meinem Upload Bereich. Da hat der Zeus wohl nen falschen Link eingefügt.


----------



## GxGamer (5. August 2013)

Die Videos sind vor allem als Bug-Reports gedacht, bringen einen aber doch zum Schmunzeln, wie eine Firma so dreist sein kann, so etwas auf den Markt zu bringen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrMjlr5mnDU
Agrar Simulator: Das wandelnde Auto - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XVWhOBI4aQ
Agrar Simulator Grafikbug - YouTube


----------



## kero81 (9. August 2013)

Arma3 Wasteland 04 08 2013 #thewinningteam - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=0erPgu4EN7o


----------



## omega™ (16. August 2013)

Keine Ahnung woher die Stimmen stammen, lustig ist es nicht... macht mir eher Angst
Lautstärke verringern, ist etwas laut.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inSIVxUkqL8


----------



## noxious (16. August 2013)

Ich finde es ist SEHR LEISE.

Hast du ne kölsche Sprachmod draufgehauen?


----------



## omega™ (16. August 2013)

Ich hab jetzt im einem TES Forum herausgefunden, dass es an Climates of Tamriel liegt bzw. an dessen Sound Modul.


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. August 2013)

Qualität ist nicht so besonders, beim nächsten mal
hin und wieder treff ich sogar als Aufklärer
Gefechtsbericht - Battlelog / Battlefield 3



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=30jEmrCNWWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (3. Oktober 2013)

Tjoa, ähm... *GTA V* halt... 



GTA V - Epic Bug at first Mission !!Must see!! [Xbox360] - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=C5WSUO-yCcY

Kero81 | markuzz81 - YouTube


----------



## kero81 (5. Oktober 2013)

Best of aus 2TB Videomaterial, Part 1 [DayZ]


[DayZ] Best of 2TB Videomaterial Part 1 - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=drVGXlCZXsU

Kero81 | markuzz81 - YouTube


----------



## kero81 (6. Oktober 2013)

"Russe" spielt auf unserem Server ^^ 


[ArmA 2 Wasteland] *Best of* 2TB Videomaterial - Hacker ertappt - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=wvyNI6Ocvlc

Kero81 | markuzz81 - YouTube


----------



## kero81 (17. Oktober 2013)

[Diablo 3 *Xbox 360*] Ausrüstung nach dem ersten Durchgang/Mönch - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=tox3ErpURHY

Kero81 | markuzz81 - YouTube


----------



## GxGamer (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab meinem Frust mal etwas Luft gemacht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8y085aKoWIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Euro Truck Simulator 2 or: The recycled and expanded German Truck Simulator - YouTube

Sorry, aber man kanns auch übertreiben.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Dezember 2013)

Assetto Corsa 0.4, kleiner Beleuchtungstest.
Ausser dass die Scheinwerfer ähm, _leuchten_, ist in dieser Build noch nichts von wirklicher Scheinwerfer-Beleuchtung der Umgebung zu sehen.
Naja, ist ja noch ein wenig hin bis zum Release. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=emchgX5deGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (26. Dezember 2013)

[Teaser Trailer] *DayZ SA* - Auf Tour mit den Jungs - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=UeF32YnfSoI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. Dezember 2013)

So habe hier mal eine Video gemacht

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pDtiFbfu_I
oder auf 
http://www.twitch.tv/crimsonhc69/c/3450805


----------



## noxious (27. Dezember 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5MvePMZYc0

http://youtu.be/j5MvePMZYc0


----------



## kero81 (28. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen 
Le Video: [DayZ Standalone] Auf Tour mit den Jungs *Genetisch begabt* - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=24yn0Alj9CA


----------



## TheHavock (31. Dezember 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFiPeZX7f3A&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (31. Dezember 2013)

TheHavock schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFiPeZX7f3A&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 
Da Spielt aber einer auf einen 16:10 monitor ^^


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (31. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal was von mir 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=81Mr6b2OkRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Checkt auch ruhig mein Kanal


----------



## GxGamer (26. Januar 2014)

Yeah, der Landwirt.... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=te1tS1WphTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


GxGamer zockt: Der Landwirt 2014 - YouTube

Folge 2 lass ich mal aus... Die is 50 Minuten lang geworden 

Wer in Folge 3 direkt den buggenden Traktor sehen will, muss auf 3:15 springen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7CYP86WcEKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der Landwirt Folge 3: Schwebende Ballen und Fliegende Traktoren - YouTube

Und dann hab ich mal die neueste Version von Zerahypt angeschaut, es gibt da sogar einen Innenraum.... wasn Schock. In dem Moment.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_fd8-IJIavo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


GxGamer zockt: Zerahypt - YouTube


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (26. Januar 2014)

Komm dann hau ich auch noch ein raus 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1g6DjMrXks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (26. Januar 2014)

Mal wieder was neues von _Assetto Corsa_. Quickrace-Modus aktiviert, schon kann man mit unterschiedlichen KI-Fahrzeugen auf div. Strecken fahren! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3qq8HdtsUxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (27. Januar 2014)

Noch mehr "Abzocke" (?):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DGH0V1Wlj8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der Landwirt 2014 DLC: Good ol times - YouTube

Achja, ich und meine "Kampagne" gegen UIG. Der DLC ist in Wirklichkeit natürlich ganz, ganz toll und seeehr nützlich.
Ich lüge ja immer beim sprechen. Nur beim schreiben bin ich ehrlich. Unbedingt kaufen!

Hört ihr einen Unterschied von den Soundeffekten her?


----------



## GxGamer (5. Februar 2014)

Und ein neuer Patch für den Landwirt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2FXU4NQXg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der Landwirt 2014 Patch 1.017: Jetzt mit Zunhammer! - YouTube

Ob Zunhammer dort nachgehakt hat? Wer weiß?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Februar 2014)

Teil Eins !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE64UslMoyA


----------



## GxGamer (6. Februar 2014)

Yeah, World of Tanks. Also Spass machts ja, auch wenn ichs nit kapiere 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RLL-ewoN1sY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Noob zockt World of Tanks - YouTube


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (6. Februar 2014)

Hey Leutz vielleicht habt ihr ja Bock hier mitzumachen 
Ansonsten echt nice eure Videos 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4G7eMk05bQ&list=PLXaiw5kMLocaeT1AI2z8i0GkYPtYUWMX5&feature=c4-overview-vl


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Februar 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQ1ahkuyFXM


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Februar 2014)

Part 2 is online !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPp01fny3QY


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (16. Februar 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q90PemwmRl4


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (26. Februar 2014)

Oh Nein Ich krieg nicht genug 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GWqNfbM4ag&feature=c4-overview&list=UUOjXPpx-l9bCgdYWpXfFTpA


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (5. März 2014)

Das nenn ich mal ein LEAK 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqPHCaU88ZY&list=UUOjXPpx-l9bCgdYWpXfFTpA&feature=c4-overview


----------



## kero81 (6. März 2014)

ArmA 3 - Stratis Wasteland *Solo Play* Teil 1/3 - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=rRSAj9S5CJs

ArmA 3 - Stratis Wasteland *Solo Play* Teil 2/3 - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=XJbD-07h-fA

ArmA 3 - Stratis Wasteland *Solo Play* Teil 3/3 - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=PCOC1IQRynw


----------



## kero81 (23. März 2014)

ArmA 3 - Escape Altis *Coop* Teil 1/? - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=tkO8aW3ZtQg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. April 2014)

Mein erstes Lets Play !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVElnsD_DZc


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekBweCVAkj8


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (11. April 2014)

Deine links sind falsch


----------



## GxGamer (12. April 2014)

Nochmal Melodys Escape. Und damits mit der Gema keinen Zoff gibt, hab ich die Musik gleich selbst gemacht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ij1AVUbVKe4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ij1AVUbVKe4


----------



## kero81 (21. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2k_o_J3p2Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=?v=A2k_o_J3p2Y


----------



## GxGamer (19. Mai 2014)

Die beste Landwirtschaftliche Simulation ALLER ZEITEN!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bSwl6hSu20Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSwl6hSu20Q


----------



## XaeroX (22. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute hier ein Video von mir für mein jungen Kanal. Wäre cool wenn ihr es euch mal reinzieht. Ich schau mir auch eure an 
Falls ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge habt könnt ihr es mir ruhig sagen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFTfLn0gW4g&list=PLcHp28rvjrW8F8W6QO-lC5VN1Sp3PzK_b


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Juni 2014)

Part eins ist Online (endlich)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5-Qei4AGyQ


----------



## CosmoCortney (14. Juni 2014)

Geh'n auch Hacking Videos? 
Habe da ne Menge von. Hier ein paar meiner Highlights:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JoSfdOf-IBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein bekanntester Hack (durch PeanutButterGame kennen den viele  )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7-SQ0bzkBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und das ist auch sehr verrückt 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VSMjlRDTVaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Minecraft darf auch nicht fehlen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o2hT3UZ65dc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und ein Debug Menu in meinem Lieblingsgame gefunden!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2y-uQ5XOp-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mehr will ich auch nicht posten, das wird sonst zu lang..


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGL5B8H9ndI


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2dMOcVfRsJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oXk1raYHBbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (28. Juni 2014)

CS:GO.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jtGIhZ_nHa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


GxGamer zockt CS:GO - YouTube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWN55d6bRsM


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-diT92rT_qg


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (5. Juli 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpidmr9938A&list=UUOjXPpx-l9bCgdYWpXfFTpA


----------



## kero81 (5. Juli 2014)

[QUOTE="B-A-N-G-E-R, post: 6583932, member: 97240"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUOjXPpx-l9bCgdYWpXfFTpA[/QUOTE]

 Finde den Fehler


----------



## T'PAU (6. Juli 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler


Das ist einfach. Die eckige Klammer nach QUOTE in deinem Post! 


("Vorschau" existiert ^^)


----------



## kero81 (6. Juli 2014)

Schonmal was von "noparse" (BB-Code Umwandlung verhindern) gehört?!


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (7. Juli 2014)

Im Sommer ists echt hart was zu machen besonders im Dachgeschoss, aber das musste heute mal sein 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMrKl4fxmh0&list=UUOjXPpx-l9bCgdYWpXfFTpA


----------



## GxGamer (10. Juli 2014)

Mal wieder etwas das nicht jeder zockt:
*
(Spoilerwarnung)*
Let`s Play Circuits

Nennt sich Circuits, kostet aktuell ganze 0,74€ und irgendwie bin ich doch zu doof dazu.



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O07heOpeMhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Muss mir angewöhnen das Siegesgebrüll etwas runterzufahren. Mikro mag das nicht so


----------



## GxGamer (18. Juli 2014)

Hui, Cheater angucken 
CS:GO Overwatch EP1: My first Suspect (German) - YouTube


----------



## GxGamer (21. Juli 2014)

Und weiter gehts:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Igk9PWck5PU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


CS:GO Overwatch EP:3 Wallhack & Aimbot Busted! - YouTube

Und noch mehr Haxxorz:
CS:GO Overwatch: Wallhack Confirmed! - YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi5rLjfL26k


----------



## Artis1986 (7. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HEY6DnrPH2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (27. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bOscUTpec4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOscUTpec4s





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RhF5fCEaLgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhF5fCEaLgk


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (31. August 2014)

ziehts euch rein, ich wette ihr wusstets nicht 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjJP7VZg-bs&list=UUOjXPpx-l9bCgdYWpXfFTpA


----------



## kero81 (2. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kaZ1lhF7KXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaZ1lhF7KXo


----------



## alm0st (3. September 2014)

*Oh

mein 

Gott*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g36vK2xOdfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich sterbe grade vor lachen weils so schlecht ist


----------



## sethdiabolos (15. September 2014)

Wenn es sich schon anbietet, dann kann ich auch mal meinen Kanaltrailer posten..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-m-9b-pu0nc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (20. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pt8WRPd8CbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt8WRPd8CbU&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pt8WRPd8CbU&list=UU_srtuKEioW4zb4oA5dVu2Q


----------



## GxGamer (20. September 2014)

Neue Cheatervideos.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OTaP6oihSvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


CS GO Overwatch: 2 Cheater in 1 Game (german comment) - YouTube

CS:GO Opening 5 Cases + Cheater Busted (German) - YouTube

CS:GO Overwatch Wallhack Busted (German) - YouTube


----------



## kero81 (20. September 2014)

GxGamer, hast du eine Asus Soundkarte?! Ich hab die Essence STX und auch dieses nervige Rauschen in Videos wenn ich spreche. =(





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DtSt-EA0x0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtSt-EA0x0o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## kero81 (24. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6lpJqlawzw




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P6lpJqlawzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY797Pf70PE




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mY797Pf70PE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vvoll3 (24. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_P6ueVLso0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sal (11. November 2014)

Hier mal ein kleiner mitschnitt von unsrem letzten Arma Event
- hoffe bin hier richtig für solche videos 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7QW-vJrV7gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (11. November 2014)

Ja, hier bist Du richtig. "Kleiner" Mitschnitt.. Hehe.


----------



## sal (12. November 2014)

So klein isser nicht  geb ich zu. Ich bin nur noch nicht so firm mim videos bearbeiten.....


----------



## sethdiabolos (17. November 2014)

Hier meine neuesten Videos.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mal ein Feedback zu geben...



*Was macht Kidman da ? ✜ Let's Play The Evil Within #63 ✜ German / 1080p / Facecam *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KWbxeGVBGeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Es ist kalt im SCHNEEGESTÖBER ✜ Let's Play Splinter Cell Blacklist #40 ✜ German / 1080p / 60fps *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhVy6BOQpNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (17. November 2014)

Fass das jetzt bitte nicht böse auf. Du sabbelst mir zu viel.  Aber Du bist damit nicht der einzige, die LP´er sabbeln mir alle viel zu viel. Aber jedem das seine, es gibt ja genügend Leute denen das so gefällt.


----------



## sethdiabolos (20. November 2014)

Nehm ich Dir nicht übel. Let's-Player sabbeln eben, ansonsten wären es ja nur normale Gameplay-Videos...
Wie Du es schon sagst, jedem das seine und deswegen poste ich mein neues Video von Splinter Cell Blacklist...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l12ZHCr8fgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (21. November 2014)

Dafür habe ich den Thread ja auch erstellt.


----------



## GxGamer (30. November 2014)

Miscreated. Ich sehe da ne Menge Potenzial. Macht mir mehr Spass als DayZ oder andere Ableger.
Freu mich schon auf Updates.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4EZhvcp_2lQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EZhvcp_2lQ


----------



## kero81 (30. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJNDywLx-Oo&list=UU_srtuKEioW4zb4oA5dVu2Q




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJNDywLx-Oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Miscreated muss ich mir auch mal anschauen!


----------



## GxGamer (11. Dezember 2014)

Ganz frischer DLC für den LS 15...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vvESUf5pGOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvESUf5pGOQ


----------



## sal (22. Januar 2015)

Kleiner Mitschnitt vom Gameplay aufm Project Reality Public Server.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ADxwodqR04A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



leider ist BF2 nicht ganz "Overlay freundlich" - d.h. sobald irgendwas eingeblendet wird, crashed das spiel ganz gerne mal (in dem Fall NV Experience FPS Counter.. :/ )

Ich kann jedem, der auf takitsches Gameplay steht, diesen Mod wärmstens empfehlen!

Mumble integriert für anständigen Squadfunk.
--

Hier noch ein Mitschnitt einer unsere Clan Coop Arma 3 Missionen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1VOrBmJOYq0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


- Ab Minute 52/53 gehts erst richtig los. Leider funktioniert die Timestamp verlinkung hier nicht gescheit (oder ich weiß nicht wie ^^)


----------



## kero81 (27. Januar 2015)

Dying Light Intro "PC+1080p+max.Settings" [GER] - YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GfCQumihzYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sal (11. Februar 2015)

Und mal wieder ein kleins "lets play" meinerseits.

Arma 3 mit bCombat AI. Meine fresse... die KI ist echt gnadenlos. Hat jeden stellungsfehler ausgenutzt, uns in die Zange genommen... und am ende eben komplett ausgelöscht.

Jedem der sich ein bisl mit Arma befasst und mal ne neue herausfordung haben will, kann ich nur diese KI Mod empfehlen:
bCombat infantry AI Mod - Miscellaneous - Armaholic


*mittendrin*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XDoQYJOY9v0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*meine letzten paar minuten..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G2ZEGMCevio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gimmick (3. April 2015)

Evolve: FullHD, 60fps, H265 (läuft problemlos mit MPC)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Megaupload Link 1,46GB


----------



## GelberDrache (6. April 2015)

*Spielname: *Orcs Must Die!
*Angefangen am: 2.4.2015*
*Fertiggestellt am:?*

*Genre: *Tower Defense
*Plattform/System: Pc*
*Story/Aufgabe im Spiel:
*Hier sollte eigentlich eine Beschreibung des Abenteuers stehen, doch mein vertrottelter Schüler hat es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, einen gescheiten Text zu verfassen. 
Überhaupt bekommt der überhaupt nichts hin! Die Welt kann froh sein, dass sie mich noch hat, das Chaos möchte man sich gar nicht ausmalen, wenn er als letzter Magier den Spalt bewachen müsste. 
Oh, die Treppe habe ich ja noch nie gesehen, da gehe ich erstmal... 

HUCH! AAAAH! BUMM! KNACK.

Verdammt... das Schicksal der Welt liegt nun in seinen Händen.

*Zusätzliche Informationen:*

*Audio-Kommentar: Ja*

*Videos: *Orcs Must Die! - YouTube


----------



## Porsche2000 (6. April 2015)

NFS Shift 2 Unleashed

Mit dem Murciélago durch die Grüne Hölle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o5rdglLhNY

Mit dem 911 GT3 durch die Grüne Hölle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLHE1nKlkYg


NFS Porsche

Mit dem 959 durch die Industrie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j31bVsj4QVo


World Racing

Mit der C-Klasse über die Teststrecke: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgOMnq5AsMc


The Witcher

Die Herrin des Sees: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUNCZDmbr1I


----------



## kero81 (6. April 2015)

Könnt ihr bitte eure Video direkt hier einbinden, sprich das man sie (wie alle anderen es auch tun) hier anschauen kann? Wir wären euch sehr Dankbar dafür.


----------



## kero81 (25. April 2015)

Achtung Spoiler Alarm...

Alien Isolation



Spoiler



Achso, es gibts also zwei Mistviecher... Hilfe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD4xQcXJcgU




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD4xQcXJcgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (26. April 2015)

GTA V 5 - Sterne Police Chase





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nl1m22K33lQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (8. Mai 2015)

Tja, dann stelle ich euch mal meine aktuellen Let's Plays hier rein! Vielleicht wollt gerade ihr auch mal reinsehen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S-OY_yd7wek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IKItm0N5yu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJh_F6jXJN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (17. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gpz9j6NJzH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vvoll3 (2. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Cy2YFVnqgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sethdiabolos (4. Juni 2015)

Lange habe ich hier nichts gepostet . 
Hier mal ein Video aus meinem aktuellen Lets-Play-Projekt Dead Space 2. 
Mit Facecam und 60 Fps aufgenommen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qwKWlap-G3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jay.gee (20. Juni 2015)

Hier mal ein paar pCars Formula B Impressionen von mir@1080p60Fps:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pLgcZQ4EtBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jay.gee (21. Juni 2015)

Hier noch etwas Nachschub:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vaV20w1uHbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=irhHLfyv-sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gUXVOsylEEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uv2myDNhP5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zneCjErNfyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vvoll3 (26. August 2015)

Meine quasi erste Runde in der BO3 Beta, Gameplay ist wie zu erwarten Mittelmaß.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wu4JJQM8g5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vvoll3 (30. September 2015)

Thread tot?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qqvmTIKJ_Fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0IrU3SZPexk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TLQFkl8FqL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9NfkiDSIOaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RRhiHBFaRFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (18. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ocjQC7KgjTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (12. März 2016)

Hab mal geguckt wie gut man für Umme Videos aufnehmen und bearbeiten kann. Zum Einsatz kamen Shadowplay und der Movie Maker. Ich finde das Ergenbis kann sich auf jeden Fall sehen lassen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kGFYp4RPjrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (15. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zkhHI-A82h0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## makrogame (21. Juni 2016)

Es gibt da einige Sachen  am besten Fachmann fragen


----------



## kero81 (24. Juni 2016)

Was willst Du uns mit diesem Post wohl sagen?!


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juli 2016)

Assetto Corsa | Red Pack | Lamborghini Aventador SuperVeloce @ Red Bull Ring Circuit Spielberg







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GF-cdgyZ4k8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (4. August 2016)

​RaceRoom Racing | Singleplayer | Group 5 @ Salzburgring​






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g3-0-5tcypo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. August 2016)

Mal ein wenig mit der Helikopter Kamera des Users Phoenix77 von Racedepartment (hat er für etliche Strecken gemacht) rumgespielt. Kann man interessante Videos mit machen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2hUkE7W84K8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. August 2016)

Assetto Corsa | Singleplayer | Ferrari 488 GT3 @ Autodromo di Imola





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6XbPIfkQz7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (31. August 2016)

​DiRT Rally | BMW M3 Evo Rally @ Monte Carlo "Route de Turini Descente"​






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_amuJf9xjIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D0pefish (1. September 2016)

Wir haben im eindeutig besten Actionshooter der Weltgeschichte zu 99% TDM gespielt. Um keine Freunde und Bekannten für ein public video zu filmen (das ist einfach lame), bin ich für ein Spiel mit fakenick auf einen SloMo-Server zwecks dem benötigten Bildmaterial, denn eigentlich wollte ich ja nur ein Videoschnittprogramm ausprobieren...  wurde nie final - hier die Rohfassung aus dem Jahr 2009:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ge1KXktv01Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D4rkResistance (5. September 2016)

Moin zusammen,

da es noch keinen Battlefield 1 Sammelthread gibt, wo ich mein Video posten könnte, hau ichs einfach mal hier rein. Sind einige Highlights aus meinem letzten BF1-Stream. Sind m.M.n. einige echt coole Kills und lustige Szenen dabei. Oder was meint ihr? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KkFikl14AM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. September 2016)

Forza 6 Apex | Lamborghini Aventador @ Circuit de Spa-Francorchamps







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FDdmgwWU-Fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Forza Horizon 3 Demo |  2016 Ariel Nomad | Bucket List Event





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kkRyJIrch3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. September 2016)

Kleines Street Race in Bayron Bay mit dem 1973 Ford Escort RS 1600 in der D Klasse... Ich mag die Wagen generell nicht so extrem aufgedunsen mit Power und deswegen hab ich ihn nur auf das max seiner Klasse getunt 

Leider fällt grad bei dem alten Escort extrem auf was man noch in Forza vermisst: Spurverbreiterungen um die dicken Radhausbacken auch ausfüllen zu können...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hqCh0WWiXMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Oktober 2016)

​Automobilista Beta | Singleplayer | MCR Sports 2000 @ Oulton Park Classic ​






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cLY2CkZbz78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D4rkResistance (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab am Wochenende mal spontan ein "kleines" Breaking-Point-Looting-Video aufgenommen. Hatte während der Aufnahme einfach nur so verdammt viel Glück...Heli-Crashside hier, Heli-Crashside dort, über ne Spieler-Crate gestolpert, etc.  Thirsk-Winter ist übrigens ein sehr schöne Map. Leider nicht sonderlich besucht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iEkXOJUY2gI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Oktober 2016)

​Forza 6 Apex | 2014 Toyota Avensis BTCC @ Sebring International Raceway​






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ko_HjJmGtlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Automobilista | Singleplayer | Caterham 360R @ Brands Hatch GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JJvsEQVAEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (1. November 2016)

​Forza 6 Apex |1970 Chevrolet Camaro Z28 @ Brands Hatch GP​






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oss99au3Z58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. November 2016)

Assetto Corsa | Opel Kadett C GTE @ Aspertsham







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JY76lzq_NwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (28. November 2016)

Assetto Corsa | Singleplayer | Mazda MX-5 CUP @ Nürburgring Nordschleife VLN 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-cfrc9iPoOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (1. Dezember 2016)

[FONT=&quot]RaceRoom Racing | Singleplayer | Audi TT Cup 2016 @ Chang International Circuit
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=peM-0V-iQWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/FONT]


----------



## ak1504 (4. Dezember 2016)

Automobilista | Singleplayer | Boxer Cup @ Imola 2016







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IHiDUaPwwEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GxGamer (10. Dezember 2016)

Wieso erfahr ich erst jetzt davon?! (Videos sind nicht von mir, wollte das Projekt nur mal teilen)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1OsswtMD7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Unreal Engine 4 [4.12] Zelda Ocarina of Time / Lon Lon Ranch - YouTube






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=efntTYVhIb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Unreal Engine 4 [4.12] Zelda Ocarina of Time / Kakariko Village + Download link - YouTube





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Owbnvee4JLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Unreal Engine 4 [4.11] Zelda Ocarina of Time / Zora Domain + Download link - YouTube

WOOT.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Dezember 2016)

Assetto Corsa | Maserati 250F @ Monza 1966







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oEzwEepxvd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Dezember 2016)

Assetto Corsa | Singleplayer | Porsche 911 GT3 RS @ Circuit de Barcelona - Moto





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DgSyzcaw6wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Dezember 2016)

Assetto Corsa [60fps], Porsche 917K @Hockenheim 60's classic





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=weYgzFLtwGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Januar 2017)

Neuer RaceRoom gratis Track

RaceRoom Racing | BMW E90 320 TC @ Silverstone Stowe Circuit







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dICcQd2Tkrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Januar 2017)

Assetto Corsa | 2017 Porsche 911 GT3 Cup @ Nordschleife Tourist







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvBdxCqMFYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Februar 2017)

Wreckfest Gravel Track 1 überarbeitet





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AhqBb3I8P88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Februar 2017)

rFactor 2 | Singleplayer | 2013 Nissan GT500 @ Matsusaka Grand Prix 2015







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BUXGOoefTro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Februar 2017)

[FONT=&quot]Assetto Corsa | Audi Sport quattro S1 E2 @ Highlands
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z6zXhyJjzZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/FONT]


----------



## ak1504 (2. März 2017)

[FONT=&quot]RaceRoom Racing | Formula RaceRoom US @ Silverstone Grand Prix
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u3ZYc7GX1D0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/FONT]


----------



## sethdiabolos (15. März 2017)

Hier sind zu viele Autos anwesend. Ich bringe mich mal mit ein wenig Wasser, Fischen und einem ziemlich hässlich anzusehenden taucheranzug ein...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fkfxE9yRfaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sethdiabolos (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WBZGflu4vQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Life is Strange ist ein von DontNod Entertainment gestaltetes Adventure in dem man deie normale Teenagerin Max Caulfield steuert. Max geht noch auf die Schule und möchte gerne eine große Fotografin werden. So hat sie immer und überall ihre geliebte Polaroid-kamera dabei und wartet auf das Foto des Lebens.
Max wird aber auch von Visonen heimgesucht und kann diese nicht zuordnen. Bis zu einem tag, wo etwas Schlimmes passiert und sie feststellt, dass sie die Zeit manipulieren kann. Als Spieler kann man das dann auch fast jederzeit machen und man hat dadurch verschiedene Möglichkeiten das Spiel fortzuführen. Bis auf die Zeitmanipulation hat das Spiel sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit den Spielen der Telltale Games Studios.


----------



## ak1504 (17. März 2017)

[FONT=&quot]RaceRoom Racing | Singleplayer | BMW M6 GT3 @ Silverstone Grand Prix
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FVl9FQ1zpAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/FONT]


----------



## ak1504 (26. März 2017)

Assetto Corsa | 2017 Porsche 911 RSR @ Sebring







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BNt9fyvHfCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4MOPm4w263Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (1. April 2017)

[FONT=&quot]RaceRoom Racing | Cougar C14-2 @ Mantorp Park
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvBolCHMC3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/FONT]


----------



## ak1504 (15. April 2017)

RaceRoom Racing | Canhard R51 @ Karlskoga Motorstadion





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h9wgzkvR_v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sethdiabolos (29. April 2017)

Ich möchte mal einige meiner letzten Projekte vorstellen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2SkG14J5Tlc:25

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WQ-VGXv3ic8:3965

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QmI0khlGA1M:25

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a91Tp0Bvmns:25

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8aKgsRGe178:25

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. April 2017)

Forza Horizon 3 | Street Race | Porsche 911 GT3 RS 4.0





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cds1PMZqhko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (1. Mai 2017)

Assetto Corsa | "Stay Focused" Challenge | BMW M3 E30 S1 @ Highlands Short





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xrGbQPGUq58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Mai 2017)

rFactor 2 | DX11 Beta | Howston G4 Mk IIIB @ NOLA Motorsports Park





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qRxQEUlX2m4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Mai 2017)

GRiD Autosport | Singleplayer | Volvo 850 Touring Car @ Bathurst





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gc_b4hJt7gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Mai 2017)

RaceRoom Racing | Audi TT RS VLN @ Nürburgring Nordschleife VLN





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qagQ-ai0kME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Juni 2017)

Pad+Sim Mode+Abs

DiRT 4 | Ford Fiesta R2 | Michigan - White Cloud Forest Short





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wiCT8N-WiYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juni 2017)

DiRT 4 | Peugeot 306 Maxi | Fitzroy, Australia - Chaelundi Creek





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y4xiEFg_bi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juni 2017)

Wreckfest Early Access | New Update | Singleplayer Race @ Sandpit 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Of3uwfU2AWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Juli 2017)

Assetto Corsa | Porsche 911 R @ Circuit Zandvoort





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=67hn9OxuJ58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Juli 2017)

Project CARS 2 WIP | BMW M6 GT3 @ Long Beach Street Circuit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oonx8LHaNyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Project CARS 2 WIP | w/Gamepad | Jaguar F-Type SVR Coupe @ Oulton Park International





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T2w4Ct6fGEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Project CARS 2 WIP | GT4 Race | Ford Mustang RTR GT4 @ Circuit of the Americas National





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aS8ZnQ1cIQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juli 2017)

Project CARS 2 WIP | Road C Class Race | Corvette Z06 @ Laguna Seca





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xoCuIb4KEpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Project CARS 2 WIP | Snow Drifting | Mini Countryman RX @ Oschersleben C Course





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bZBGt7GtZOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (7. August 2017)

Assetto Corsa |  Opel Calibra ITC 1996 @ Brands Hatch GP







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lO3OVAFzUWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (8. August 2017)

Need for Speed Rivals | Last Race in Racer Career | Grand Tour (Hot Pursuit) Pagani Huayra







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LBzjMIwTvzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (20. August 2017)

Project CARS 2 WIP | Chevrolet Camaro Z/28 TransAm @ Sonoma Short







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-tVGqTbTC4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Project CARS 2 WIP | Mercedes-AMG GT R @ Le Mans Bugatti Circuit







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqYQPdDOFrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (20. August 2017)

Project CARS 2 WIP | Audi V8 quattro DTM @ Dubai Autodrome GP







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ABETEd8PyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Project CARS 2 WIP | Nissan GT-R Nismo @ Sakitto Sprint







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GcyviAiIhJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. August 2017)

Project CARS 2 WIP | Lotus Type 40 Ford @ Circuit de Spa-Francorchamps Historic






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=upeNAmJa1_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Project CARS 2 WIP | Road F Race w/ Gamepad | Mitsubishi Lancer Evo VI T.M.E. @ Donington Park GP






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-N0S9ivijW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jason1 (22. August 2017)

Hier kommen Flugzeuge offenbar zu kurz, daher hier mal ein Video das ich seinerzeit mit DCS World und der A-10C erstellt hatte. 

Infos zum Spiel..:
Digital Combat Simulator
DCS: A-10C Warthog

Ist kein reines Gameplay Video, sonder eher eine Art "Cinematic", inkl. entsprechend treibender Musik.  
(Ich hab noch ein paar andere, muss ich aber erst wieder neu hoch laden)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EyrKVK0F9Ok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. September 2017)

GRiD Autosport | RaceNet Challenge | Ford GT40 Cup @ Paris - Le Trocadero







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nPyeWiDnomI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (12. September 2017)

Assetto Corsa | Mods | Ginetta GT4 SuperCup @ Sebring International Raceway







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OH3NLVd1Z-c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Oktober 2017)

Project CARS 2 | Singleplayer Race | Lamborghini Huracan ST Cup @ Red Bull Ring







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWpba7cyR8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Oktober 2017)

RaceRoom Racing | Bentley Continental GT3 @ Sepang International Circuit GP






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=96erLFIYqXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Oktober 2017)

rFactor 2 | DX11 Beta | Bentley Continental GT3 @ Matsusaka Circuit






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DcSo4hbRHRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gEWxG329i2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. November 2017)

Forza Motorsport 7 | Samsung QLED Car Pack | 1978 Porsche 935/78 @ Suzuka GP [PC Ultra] 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pkjaMKJa7xE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. November 2017)

Hab heute Nacht mal ein kleines "Galactic Assault"-Runthrough aufgenommen. Bin im Video mal durch alle Battlefront 2 Maps gelaufen. 
 Lediglich Endor ist leider nicht mit dabei! :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fuxTeLD3Bag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. November 2017)

rFactor 2 | DX11 Beta | AMG GT3 @ Oulton Park International






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UM67qBFAffc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (1. Dezember 2017)

[FONT=&quot]RaceRoom Racing | Mercedes AMG GT3 @ Sachsenring[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AiMZX-0ayvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/FONT]


----------



## ak1504 (2. Dezember 2017)

[FONT=&quot]RaceRoom Racing | Audi R8 LMS 2015 @ Circuit Zolder
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dKDpXGmDzmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/FONT]


----------



## ak1504 (2. Dezember 2017)

RaceRoom Racing | Callaway Corvette C7 GT3-R @ Monza GP







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SwLUYwf1M1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (4. Dezember 2017)

Forza Motorsport 7 | Singleplayer Race | 2015 Porsche 919 Hybrid @ Circuit de la Sarthe Le Mans






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jtw_TNh1VCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





DiRT 4 | Powys Wales | Subaru Impreza 2001 @ Llafilo Lake - Long Descent​ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9BheXJh2qPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lc2uQO_Y1Ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (16. Dezember 2017)

Wreckfest Early Access | New Update | Singleplayer Race @ Tarmac 1 (WIP)







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BpLYRYjThtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Wreckfest Early Access | New Update | Singleplayer Race @ Mixed 3 (WIP)







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BZYHZkwhFYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Dezember 2017)

RaceRoom Racing | 2017 Porsche Cayman GT4 Clubsport @ Oschersleben






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FqYhoPhD5fQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







RaceRoom Racing | 2017 Porsche 911 GT3 Cup @ Nürburgring GP






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h9sw2PmNBwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





[FONT=&quot]RaceRoom Racing | 2017 Porsche 911 GT3 R @ Nürburgring Nordschleife
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-4f0YUbu0n8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/FONT]


----------



## ak1504 (24. Dezember 2017)

rFactor 2 | New Rain Effects | Radical RXC Turbo GT3 @ Lime Rock Park







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VSGoiYFAP4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Dezember 2017)

RaceRoom Racing | Singleplayer Race | Porsche 911 GT3 Cup @ Nürburgring GP







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XOAGyzz7_jk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. Dezember 2017)

Assetto Corsa [60fps], Bonus Pack 3 all cars @Laguna Seca (Kurzvorstellung)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hwodW1pgUMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Januar 2018)

Need For Speed Payback | Mazda RX-7 Spirit R | Noise Bomb Drift Trial





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6cCzi63E6Zs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Januar 2018)

Forza Motorsport 7 | Vintage GT Race | 1958 Aston Martin DBR1 @ Circuit de Barcelona-Catalunya






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YAP-uDB_tDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Januar 2018)

Assetto Corsa, Nordschleife Tourist Mod, Trackday 55 AI !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GbHkd-aUcRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Januar 2018)

Forza Motorsport 7 | 2017 BMW M6 GTLM #24 BMW Team RLL @ Watkins Glen International [PC Ultra]






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I1OVMDXQ1yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Wreckfest Early Access | Singleplayer Race @ Sandpit 1






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oxjAFfKT7rM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Januar 2018)

Assetto Corsa | Bonus Pack 3 | Lamborghini Sesto Elemento @ Imola







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=81EqO_CUniI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (28. Januar 2018)

schon sehr eintönig hier geworden...


----------



## T'PAU (28. Januar 2018)

Stimmt, nur noch ak und ich. 


Assetto Corsa [60fps], V8 Supercars Mod AI-race @Laguna Seca





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TjHRYhZmgMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (28. Januar 2018)

Ich glaub ich muß auch mal wieder anfangen zu zocken.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Februar 2018)

RaceRoom Racing | Road America w/ Formula RaceRoom US







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kqVfcpAVqtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Februar 2018)

Wreckfest Early Access | Singleplayer Race @ Crash Canyon





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ANfaMZ2Zr5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Forza Motorsport 7 | Singleplayer Race | V8 Supercars @ Bathurst







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7d3Pmv3SutQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Februar 2018)

Automobilista | Singleplayer Race | Copa Classics @ Goiania





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=plkx_nLrk8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Gravel | Cross Country | Mitsubishi ASX @ Alaska-Through the Caves







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dnAGDNgrNdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (4. März 2018)

RaceRoom Racing | Sim Racing System | DTM 1992 @ Circuit Zolder






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=70E4RHs7h1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (10. März 2018)

Assetto Corsa | Mods | 1970 Ford Mustang Boss 302 @ Putnam Park








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XdE2SEIOL6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (14. März 2018)

Gravel | Speed Cross | Porsche 911 RSR Rally @ Loheac







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dFFDFaCWKFM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (15. März 2018)

Project CARS 2 | GT3 Race | 2015 Audi R8 LMS @ Circuit Zolder






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yCDyfDcVOsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





[FONT=&quot]RaceRoom Racing | New Track - Zhuhai International Circuit w/ Mercedes AMG GT3
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2eDr3hgvkew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/FONT]


----------



## toterkenny85 (17. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_FbUbQNWu_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (31. März 2018)

[FONT=&quot]RaceRoom Racing | Audi RS 3 LMS TCR @ Circuit Park Zandvoort
[/FONT]




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M7KU6BqMuwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (9. April 2018)

Project CARS 2 | Ferrari 488 Challenge @ Hockenheimring GP







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h5ORJTzd_MQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (16. April 2018)

Wreckfest Early Access | Singleplayer Race @ Sandpit 2 - Short






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l49NT9E5HJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. April 2018)

GRiD Autosport | Endurance GT Group 2 | Aston Martin Zagato N24 @ Hockenheimring National






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FbdM45MJMRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (24. April 2018)

Forza Motorsport 7 | K1 Speed Car Pack | 1976 Chevrolet Greenwood Corvette @ Laguna Seca







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I78OMJUobo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (28. April 2018)

Assetto Corsa | Mods | 2018 Seat Leon TCR @ Circuit Zolder







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hsmue4QF1cI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (3. Mai 2018)

So, mal was gaaanz anneres... 

Wegen diesem Game hätte ich mir damals 1982/83 fast eine _Colecovision_-Konsole gekauft. 
Gut dass ich es nicht getan hab (und stattdessen 'nen Atari 800XL). 
Heutzutage kann man das einfach so emulieren...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i5IALZEXCTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (4. Mai 2018)

Forza Motorsport 7 | New Free Car | 2018 Honda Civic Type R @ Suzuka West







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8O1072Tl_fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (1. Juni 2018)

The Crew 2 Closed Beta | Live Extreme Series Intro





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EBIjmMQopmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Juni 2018)

The Crew 2 Closed Beta | Street Race | BMW M4 Coupé






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q6TNmOhOPRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Juni 2018)

Forza Motorsport 7 | New Free Car | 1982 Ford Mustang IMSA GT @ Brands Hatch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GuF9ZfRCuHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Forza Motorsport 7 | Singleplayer Race | Hypercars @ Bernese Alps





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KzODXWl5XUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Juni 2018)

Wreckfest | Singleplayer Race | Rocket @ Sandstone Raceway





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mlgv8rVrmDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juni 2018)

The Crew 2 Open Beta | Live Extreme Series Episode 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9zuvGbZ6P8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (1. Juli 2018)

rFactor 2 | BMW M8 GTE @ Monza GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DBWi9BY-e-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (7. Juli 2018)

MXGP Pro | Singleplayer Race | KTM SXF 450 @ Teutschenthal Germany





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sE85qnkt0Eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Juli 2018)

RaceRoom Racing | July Update | Gumpert Apollo GTR1 @ Twin Ring Motegi







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5JfNV-bzXzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Juli 2018)

iRacing | Ferrari 488 GT3 @ Brands Hatch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rsyp7R8WkEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juli 2018)

RaceRoom Racing | DTM 2016 Singleplayer Race | Mercedes-AMG C 63 DTM @ Red Bull Ring GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NgMq4aGcMhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juli 2018)

iRacing | DIRTcar Street Stock Series | Dirt Oval Rookie Race @ USA International Speedway





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1DqNZAYzlA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. August 2018)

Ich muß jetzt doch mal was schreiben. Gerade an ak1501. Mach weiter so, deine Videos sind echt super und macht immer Spaß zu schauen. Es dürften gerne mehr Leute Videos machen und hier posten.


----------



## kero81 (8. August 2018)

In Zeiten von Twitch sind Gaming Videos fast schon Obsolet geworden...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. August 2018)

Ich bin absolut kein Freund von Live Streaming. Twitch nutze ich so gut wie nie.


----------



## kero81 (8. August 2018)

Dann loht es sich mal einen Blick auf die Seite zu werfen und zu schauen wie viele leute Twitch mögen. Dann wird schnell klar warum nurnoch so wenige Gameplay Videos machen. Mal ganz von Lets Plays abgesehen wo in 99% der Fälle nur uninteressantes Zeug geschwetzt wird.  Wobei das bei Twitch natürlich nicht besser ist.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. August 2018)

Ein LP kann ich schauen wann ich will, ein Livestream nur wenn er halt gerade gestreamt wird. Schon das ist extrem blöd. 
Sagen wir mal Gronkh würde wirklich mal Skyrim spielen, wie er es ja angeblich noch machen will, das werden dann sicher mehrere Hundert Folgen (man weis ja wie Gronkh Rollenspiele spielt ) so was kann und will sich doch keiner Live antun.


----------



## kero81 (8. August 2018)

Wie gesagt, es gibt n verdammt großen Haufen Menschen die sich das angucken.


----------



## ak1504 (12. August 2018)

@Blackvoodoo Danke  Ich bin ja ganz Randgruppe so ohne Kommentar aber mir gehts auch nicht ums blöde labern ich möchte einfach nur Gameplay guter Games verteilen das vielleicht der ein oder andere Lust drauf bekommt und es kauft oder so... Racing ist eh nicht soo verbreitet und bischen Werbung für die Games kann nie schaden. Auch Videos zu Mod Content mach ich doch recht gern.

Streams werden ja schon lang auf Twitch gespeichert und auf YT kann man das ja auch. Ich persönlich schau mir Games die mich interessieren auch lieber im Stream live oder die Aufzeichnung dessen an ganz einfach weil ich es sofort schauen möchte und so lang ich möchte und nicht jeden Tag nur 20-30min Folgen bekommen was dann wieder ewig dauert ausserdem. 

Ich schau mir aber auch das ganze oft gern nochmals bei Gronkh oder so an wenn der mit dem jeweilligen Game dann auch mal fertig ist nur um seinen Playthrough, seine Eindrücke zu sehen ^^

Vor allem bei Detroit Become Human hab ich mir das aufgrund der Komplexität und ungblaublich vielen Story Strängen des Games aus sehr sehr vielen Perspektiven angesehen 

Klare Empfehlung an alle interessierten Lp Schauer: Das The Way Out Coop Lp von Gronkh mit Phunk ! Das war sagenhaft gut <3


----------



## kero81 (13. August 2018)

Da muß ich Dir mal n Lob aussprechen. Ich hab zwar glaub ich noch keins von deinen Videos gesehen, aber ich finds gut das Du da nicht drin laberst. Wenn man manchmal die Themen hört über die in so Videos geredet wird... Grausam. Wen interessiert sowas denn?! Doch höchstes iwelche Kinder die ihren "YouTuber" vergöttern und alles über diese Person wissen möchten.


----------



## ak1504 (16. August 2018)

RaceRoom Racing | WTCR 2018 Singleplayer Race @ Slovakia Ring






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FUuy0oPtj9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (20. August 2018)

RaceRoom Racing | GTR1 Singleplayer Race | Ford GT GT1 @ Circuit Zolder





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eCrO-YyvQNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D4rkResistance (2. September 2018)

Ich hab mich heute Nacht mal wieder rangesetzt und ein neues "Runthrough"-Video aufgenommen/geschnitten. Dieses mal zu "Mirror's Edge Catalyst" (die Einleitung ist noch ausm ersten "Mirror's Edge"). Ich hoffe es gefällt euch! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=th1nJlOqIu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (3. September 2018)

Forza Motorsport 7 | Forza GT Race w/Wheel vs Unbeatable AI | Ford GT Le Mans @ Watkins Glen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rgcLF9rOVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2018)

Assetto Corsa Competizione 0.1.2 | Singleplayer Race | Huracan GT3 @ Nürburgring GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OYeom_CkIVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. September 2018)

Forza Horizon 4 | Gameplay PC | First Races - Summer to Autumn [German] [No Commentary]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPQ0G0_8ygc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Oktober 2018)

Assetto Corsa Competizione 0.2.0 | Bentley Continental GT3 | Misano World Circuit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8XXyttmys-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (12. Oktober 2018)

_Assetto Corsa_ im Regen auf der Nordschleife (Touristenfahrt). 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=im_lgq9DrhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (18. November 2018)

Assetto Corsa Competizione 0.2.1 | Singleplayer Race + Replay | Bentley Continental GT3 @ Misano





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1nRtM3UvEos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Assetto Corsa Competizione 0.3.3 | BMW M6 GT3 | Circuit Paul Ricard





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FuS_qzL3_1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. November 2018)

Automobilista | Mods | Ariel Atom V8 @ Circuit de Barcelona-Catalunya







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NPW4714okro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. November 2018)

Assetto Corsa Competizione | Singleplayer Race + Replay | Bentley Continental GT3 @ Circuit Paul Ricard





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZgo7vJgtvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Dezember 2018)

Assetto Corsa Competizione | Night Race + Replay | BMW M6 GT3 @ Nürburgring GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SHkMHCe_tJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Dezember 2018)

Assetto Corsa Competizione 0.4.0 | Ferrari 488 GT3 | Hungaroring






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lLMgJr_qCsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Dezember 2018)

RaceRoom Racing | PORSCHE 934 Turbo RSR (Group 4) @ Nürburgring GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_wqNM_mYGOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Forza Motorsport 7 | Free Car December | 2018 BMW M8 GTE @ Virginia International Raceway





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qbYRDY9psIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Dezember 2018)

Wreckfest | Bugbear Winter Mod | Muddigger @ Rosenheim Raceway







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7O2mhTYJARo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Dezember 2018)

Assetto Corsa Competizione | Quick Race + Replay | Ferrari 488 GT3 @ Hungaroring





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLPzo-h1GV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (1. Januar 2019)

[FONT=&quot]2 Must Have Mods für Automobilista, erhältlich beim Racedepartment 

Automobilista | Mods | 1974 Porsche 911 RSR 3.0 @ Nürburgring GP
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fCbg0SjO1IU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
Car: Porsche 911 3.0l RSR 1974 | RaceDepartment[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Track: Nurburgring (3 Seasons, 2 Layouts, DRS) | RaceDepartment[/FONT]


----------



## ak1504 (30. Januar 2019)

RaceRoom Racing | BMW M3 GT2 @ Autodrom Most





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pjSPA9Pg40M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Februar 2019)

DiRT 4 | Ford Escort Mk II @ Rally Wales - Tylwch Wind Farm





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d3lTs6ud_YM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Februar 2019)

Assetto Corsa Competizione 0.5.2 | Quick Race + Replay | Emil Frey Jaguar G3 @ Circuit Zolder





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nX7c9fUeY1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Februar 2019)

DiRT Rally 2.0 | Chevrolet Camaro GT4-R @ New England USA





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ifw-r-7V50A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D4rkResistance (24. Februar 2019)

Ganzen Abend dran gesessen!   *enthält Spoiler*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SpFlccY5ctQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Februar 2019)

DiRT Rally 2.0 | Subaru Impreza 1995 @ New Zealand - Te Awanga Sprint Reverse





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NEzkjbemOy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (17. März 2019)

Assetto Corsa Competizione 0.6.5 | Nissan GT-R Nismo GT3 2018 @ Monza​





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4A68Q4TVLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (16. April 2019)

Assetto Corsa Competizione 0.7.2 | Quick Race + Replay | Nissan GT-R Nismo GT3 2018 @ Monza





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I5m-y2GIjIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (25. April 2019)

RaceRoom Racing | Volkswagen ID.R Time Attack Challenge @ Nordschleife





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5Pblfpijvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Mai 2019)

RaceRoom Racing | Porsche 911 Carrera Cup (964) @ Imola





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iVYii-ZBSIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juni 2019)

GRiD Autosport | Cat B Touring Cars | Mercedes-Benz C63 AMG @ Barcelona - Memorial Run





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2YeV-iBrUuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Juni 2019)

Sieht immer noch gut aus das Spiel. Und wie immer super gefahren


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juni 2019)

Ja macht immer noch Spaß da ab und an mal Rennen zu fahren


----------



## ak1504 (10. Juli 2019)

Assetto Corsa Competizione | Multicam | Mercedes-AMG GT3 @ Barcelona





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L6JqctnhE_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juli 2019)

DiRT Rally 2.0 | Porsche 911 SC RS @ Sweden - Älgsjön Sprint





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7rbHtM5XO5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Juli 2019)

Mal wieder den ganzen Freitagabend (~8 Stunden) an nem neuen Cinematic-Video gesessen. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jtjoh9hMzwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. Juli 2019)

Schönes Video, aber die Musik finde ich nicht wirklich passend. Dazu hat der schöne M4 die falsche Farbe. Schwarz ist so 0815.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Juli 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Schönes Video, aber die Musik finde ich nicht wirklich passend. Dazu hat der schöne M4 die falsche Farbe. Schwarz ist so 0815.


Haha, bist nicht der erste, der das sagt. Musik ist halt Geschmacksache...schwierig da was zu finden, was JEDEM gefällt. Und wegen der Farbe wollte ich halt was neutrales, wo keiner sagen kann "Bah, schwarz!"^^. Aber danke!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. Juli 2019)

Will ja nichts sagen aber Sakhir Orange mit den schwarzen Standard Felgen sieht einfach top aus. Dazu muß ich ja nur aus dem Fenster zu meinen schauen


----------



## ak1504 (28. August 2019)

Wreckfest | Singleplayer | Couch Car Race





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JKEYIlO-PQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UUNEYli-PAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9hOY3PYgmW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. September 2019)

720P? Willkommen in der Steinzeit.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. September 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> 720P? Willkommen in der Steinzeit.


Mit einer RX570 ist ein 5:4 Monitor goldrichtig.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5YvCpEzYbDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v8PmTOWskfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijZLSUq1iB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (15. September 2019)

Hey, kannst Du vielleicht diese Doppelposts vermeiden?!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. September 2019)

Wenns hinhaut 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_Jaag_MNiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (24. September 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> 720P? Willkommen in der Steinzeit.



Kann leider nicht jeder Top End Hardware haben  Wäre schön aber ne...


DiRT Rally 2.0 | BMW M2 Competition @ Greece - Fourkéta Kourva





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SosC-_2ZDzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. September 2019)

Naja, eigentlich schon, ich habe gehört es gibt so Dinger, man nennt es Geschäfte oder auf neudeutsch Shop. Die haben so viel von dem guten Zeug das sie es gerne verkaufen. 

Das gute ist aber auch, ich muß ja nicht jedes Video anschauen. z.b. deine AK1504. Ich spiele ja selber Rennspiele, aber an deinen Speed und Können komme ich nicht ran. Wie ich auch des öfteren in Forza sehe wenn ich gegen deinen Geist antreten soll...
Daher immer schön was von dir zu sehen.


----------



## ak1504 (24. September 2019)

Danke, aber von Speed und Können träume ich auch ^^

Bin auch nur Mittelklasse in beiden Kategorien wenn man sieht was manche Aliens in den verschiedenen Games und Sims abliefern. Aber ich denke bei den Top Leuten ist das sicher auch nicht mehr so Fun sondern bitterer Ernst. 

Meine Devise wird immer Freude am Fahren sein, ich muss nicht gewinnen, ein enger Kampf im Mittelfeld ergibt für mich das bessere Rennen am Ende


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. September 2019)

Ja die Aliens (gibt es ja in jedem Genre) sind zu krass. Für mich steht auch der Spaß im Vordergrund, sobald ein Spiel Arbeit wird wird es nicht gespielt.


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2019)

GRiD Autosport | Modified Tuner Cars | Honda S2000 @ San Francisco - GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g_8VJxRtbqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. September 2019)

DiRT Rally 2.0 | Ford Focus RS Rally 2007 @ Wales - Fferm Wynt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aPsD2e2K_mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Oktober 2019)

RaceRoom Racing | Porsche 911 Carrera 964 Cup @ Dubai Autodrome





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGZ5B21_K9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Oktober 2019)

*GRID 2019 | Intro Races*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cf5d7O3NOO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Oktober 2019)

Weltrekord ^^ Wird nicht lange halten aber sieht nett aus im Leader board die Zeit mit 3sec Polster xD

*GRID 2019 | Super Modified Time Attack | Subaru Impreza WRX @ Barcelona - Memorial Run*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C2l-N77t9yM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Oktober 2019)

*GRID 2019 | All Time of Day Weather Options @ San Francisco*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1qY7--0o9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Oktober 2019)

GRID 2019 | Jedi F1000 @ Havana





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w5SO0xM5FJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (16. Oktober 2019)

*GRID 2019 | Ford Falcon FG-X Supercar @ Sydney Motorsports Park*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d55moiAe4gA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Oktober 2019)

*GRID 2008 - GRID 2014 - GRID 2019 Comparison | Okutama Grand Circuit - Ford Mustang*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GqVtoKeG9J4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Oktober 2019)

*GRID 2019 | BMW M3 E30 Touring Car @ Brands Hatch*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cXTMLq0Iask

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Oktober 2019)

Assetto Corsa Competizione | 2019 Aston Martin AMR V8 Vantage GT3 @ Circuit Zandvoort





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9nkbMjHV_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. November 2019)

*GRID 2019 | Career Race | Chevrolet Camaro GT4.R @ Shanghai - The Bund Sprint*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i988JHrIykQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (24. November 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p_PF8gjdusw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (8. Dezember 2019)

Damit hier mal bisschen Abwechslung rein kommt! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aZ8OSt_mxPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Dezember 2019)

*BMW M4 GT4 @ Nürburgring GP - Fast Chicane*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=07fVBq89kpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*2019 Porsche 911 GT2 RS Clubsport @ Spa Francorchamps*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fXclMsIdKZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*2019 Porsche 911 GT3 R @ Autodrom Most*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EcNxS9Tbal4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rte3TPlB0f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ikei3XjiPsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (16. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ndg3wApZxhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Dezember 2019)

Wreckfest | Holiday Update | Hellride





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k08zwcREBVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Dezember 2019)

Wreckfest | Holiday Update | Boomer @ Vale Falls Circuit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2TDcge6q2yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Dezember 2019)

*RaceRoom Racing Experience | 2019 Porsche 718 Cayman GT4 Clubsport @ Ningbo International Speedpark*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rGw_Al8orAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (11. Januar 2020)

Der Replay Chef - GT Sport 

PS4 Pro

2 Runden Circuite de la Sarthe 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O9kFJ3ZyXTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



RUF GT3 1Runde Nürburgring +Replay




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EXWk47d-Y_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WFcjoviSW28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oRmviodaFho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eijx41V1myg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Januar 2020)

*GRID 2 - GRID Autosport - GRID 2019 Comparison | Paris Arc De Triomphe - Nissan GT-R R32*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PjNQj-cujgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. Januar 2020)

Da hat sich grafisch ja kaum was verändert.


----------



## D4rkResistance (2. Februar 2020)

Hab heute Nacht ein Cinematic-Video zu dem Rollenspiel-Adventure "Eastshade" erstellt. Kann das Spiel absolut jedem empfehlen, der auf ruhige, action-vernachlässigende Spiele zum Entspannen steht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6EOuQhZtcB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Februar 2020)

Sieht gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Von dem Spiel habe ich noch nie gehört. Kannst du dazu mehr erzählen?


----------



## D4rkResistance (3. Februar 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Sieht gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Von dem Spiel habe ich noch nie gehört. Kannst du dazu mehr erzählen?


Vielen Dank!  Eastshade ist eher ein Indie-Game. Am besten lässt es sich wohl mit "Chilliges Rollenspiel-Adventure" beschreiben. Normalerweise spiele ich eher Shooter und sowas...aber ich wollte mal was anderes probieren und bin absolut begeistert. Hatte das Spiel zwar nach knapp 13h durch, aber das ist für 20€ (bei Steam)  voll ok. 

Du bist im Spiel eine Malerin, die es auf die Insel "Eastshade" verschlägt, weil ihre verstorbene Mutter dort früher immer gerne Urlaub gemacht hat. Im Laufe der Geschichte lernst du immer wieder neue Personen (die alle anthromorph, also Tiere sind) kennen und erledigst für sie Aufträge oder malst ihnen ein Kunstwerk (was quasi wie so eine Art Ingame-Screenshot funktioniert), Super entspanntes Spiel mit einer schönen Geschichte, das man gerne mal abends nach der Arbeit zum Ausklingen spielen kann.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Februar 2020)

*Assetto Corsa Competizione | 2019 Audi R8 LMS Evo @ Circuit Mount Panorama Bathurst*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PSPi-LfCHn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Februar 2020)

*RaceRoom Racing Experience | Zhejiang International Circuit | BMW 635 CSI*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UEn5hzVAmlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Februar 2020)

*GRID 2019 | Time Attack | Porsche 911 Carrera RSR 3.0 @ Zhejiang Circuit GP*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J7a_Y_wWXlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (7. März 2020)

Automobilista 2 Pre Release Beta Build | Stock Car V8 @ Red Bull Ring GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Re3GDVyA0KI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LZ-_-2ZWV34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IXtKdxflw-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (31. März 2020)

Assetto Corsa Competizione | Kyalami Grand Prix Circuit | AMG GT3






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-WZs5qpPxfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





GRID 2 - GRID Autosport - GRID 2019 Comparison | Red Bull Ring - BMW M3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDdaDbzacp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## raubu86 (10. April 2020)

The Witcher 3 Mods:

YouTube


----------



## kero81 (13. April 2020)

Mal was anderes als Rennspiele... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KKQ15KELHEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. April 2020)

Bin nicht so begeistert von dem Video, fast nur Sniper Action und von Snipern bin ich gar nicht begeistert. Ich finde die gehören aus den Shootern wieder weg, es ist doch nicht toll irgendwo in der Ecke sitzend auf die armen Soldaten zu schießen die sich trauen normal zu spielen. 


Aber ich habe mir auch mal die Mühe gemacht ein Video zu machen. Ein Rennspiel  Assetto Corsa Competizione. Das ist ja ein Spiel eine Sim die nicht so wirklich für Gamepad gemacht ist. Habe da aber nun endlich ordentliche Settings gefunden. Ich finde das sieht doch recht ordentlich aus. 
Strecke Hungaroring
Auto Lexus RCF GT3
ABS/TCR an, ist ja normal in der Serie
Manuelle Schaltung
4k, Ultra Details, leider aber ohne HDR aufgenommen. Gibt anscheinend keine Software die HDR aufnehmen kann...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWaOVX3eIwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Duvar (13. April 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xEt9_pKP95E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Suche noch paar User die mitmachen und meinen Verbrauch unterbieten^^

Nähere Infos:

Kingdom Come: Deliverance  - Custom Benchmarkszene (CPU)


----------



## kero81 (13. April 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Bin nicht so begeistert von dem Video, fast nur Sniper Action und von Snipern bin ich gar nicht begeistert. Ich finde die gehören aus den Shootern wieder weg, es ist doch nicht toll irgendwo in der Ecke sitzend auf die armen Soldaten zu schießen die sich trauen normal zu spielen.
> 
> 
> ZITAT GEKÜRZT



Camper gehören verbannt, aber nicht Sniper. Ich flitz als Sniper mindestens genauso rum wie als Medic/Support etc.  Jedem das seine.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. April 2020)

Ein weiteres Assetto Corsa Competzione Video. 
Für meine Verhältnisse eine schnelle Runde mit dem Ferrari 488 GT3 in Bathurst.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z9WtmXJ_3m0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (20. April 2020)

GT SPORT 4K Checkerboard @60fps
1 Runde Nürburgring Mercedes AMG 

GT3



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oE5OQ1HBHvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (2. Mai 2020)

Driveclub Replay Power

Corridor Racer Galore haha

Pagani Huayra Replay




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f3eTbO3dzuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Spyker Ailerion Race + Replay




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0dgqR8zDag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



muss leider noch einen draufsetzen..

Gumpert Apollo Enraged 
Time Trial Rennen + Replay
und ab dafür!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vQgNO3Wwx8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


das Replay ist doch der reinste Autoporno!!!
Der Gumpert Apollo im Kampf mit den Elementen.  Da sind ein paar absolut  lupenreine Kameraaufnahmen dabei..


----------



## ak1504 (9. Mai 2020)

RaceRoom Racing Experience | 2019 Porsche 911 RSR | Spa-Francorchamps





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rA-xXsexUBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Mai 2020)

Schöne Runde. Aber etwas mehr Anti Aliasing täte gut. Meine 4k (und immer noch AA an) verwöhnten Augen sehen doch sehr viele Kanten und geflimmere.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Mai 2020)

Hm ja jetzt wo du es erwähnst fällt mir das auch auf. Hab ich gar nicht geblickt und eigentlich sollte auch Sparse Grid Supersampling aktivert sein: Any way to achieve more anti-aliasing? | Page 3 | Sector3 Studios Forum

Muss ich wohl mal checken ob da was krumm is.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (13. Mai 2020)

Ich bin halt eine Grafikhure und so was fällt mir immer sofort negativ auf. 4k alleine reicht da ja auch nicht, auch da muß bei mir immer noch AA eingeschaltet werden.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. Mai 2020)

Arg Pixeliges Video, kannst du mit einer höheren Bitrate aufnehmen und rendern?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Mai 2020)

Auch gestern mal wieder WRC 8 installiert, Fahrpraxis und Streckenkenntis fehlt total. 
Auto, Ford Fiesta WRC
Rally Korsika
Nur TV Wiederholung, Cockpit Ansicht war viel viel viel zu hell im Video. Beim spielen war es normal 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sKDtRNX6j00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Mai 2020)

Gestern war ich bisschen am Nürburgring unterwegs, natürlich mit Go Pro und nahm alles auf. 
Zuerst mal Nordschleife mit meinem Privatwagen BMW M4, zum Glück liefen TV Kameres mit. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wr-Ivzueykw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und anschließend wurde ich gefragt ob ich einen Mc Larren Senna fahren will. Da konnte ich doch nicht nein sagen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DBr9IGJLdmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (10. Juni 2020)

Was ihr so Replay nennt 
Dodge Viper GTS Replay 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zuXJMmzu-iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Porsche 962 Rennen + Replay



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sVhNyhX5rJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eine Runde mit diesem GT Fantasie Flugzeugrennwagen..  die Regentropfen auf der Scheibe machen einen ganz schwindelig..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hFKV1sDSNcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (11. Juni 2020)

Okay nochmal ein letztes Replay von GTSport.. Falls wirklich heute Abend GT7 auf der PS5 zu sehen ist vergeht mir wahrscheinlich die Lust welche zu machen mit der ollen PS4 Pro.. 

Hier quasi die Nachmache von Blackvoodoo´s Nürburgring Ausflug - allerdings mit der besseren Engine 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GxJ_u8fTObM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Juni 2020)

Die bessere Engine, darüber kann man streiten will ich aber nicht. 
Es fällt mir aber sofort auf das du zügiger Unterwegs bist, anscheinend fährst du da nicht zum ersten mal. Ok, ich ja auch nicht, aber sehr selten. Bin nicht wirklich der Nordschleifen Fan. Und das ist keine ORIGINAL Farbe. Wir bauten das Auto jetzt 6 Jahre und die Farbe (bei Individual Lack bekommt man eigentlich alles) sah ich nie. 

Bist du mit Lenkrad/Pedale gefahren oder mit Gamepad? Da ich inzwischen zu faul bin immer das Lenkrad aufzubauen alle Videos von mir mit Gamepad.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (11. Juni 2020)

Hi Blackvoodoo ,

Ich fahre mit Pad,  ich hab gar kein Lenkrad.
Muss ich mir mal holen.. ich kann recht gut mit dem Pad fahren aber ich muss immer Automatik Getriebe wählen weil ich mit dem Pad die schalterei nicht abraffe.
Mit nem Lenkrad und knauf geht das keine Ahnung warum 

Die Zeit war 7:36 . Die Karre war unverändert was Leistung angeht jedoch mit superweichen Reifen.
Das Fahrwerk hatte ich auch noch angepasst damit er nicht so stark einfedert.. 
Was du mit echter Farbe bzw selbst gebauten Auto meinst raff ich grad nicht ..
Meintest du du baust in echt grad an nem BMW M4?
Meine Farbe in Rennen nennt sich McLaren Orange


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Juni 2020)

Bis gestern baute ich (eher sekundär, bin Logistiker) und meine Kollegen auch den M4. Gestern lief aber der letzte vom Band  Ich arbeite bei BMW, und als ich schrieb bei dem Nordschleifen Video das ich da mit meinem Privat Auto war, so meinte ich das. Ich fahre wirklich einen M4, mit genau den Felgen und der Farbe wie im Video. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts (Hmm ok, PC Hardware auch immer wieder )
Als junger 18 Jähriger war es ein Opel Kadett 52 PS Diesel, mit 20 fing ich bei BMW an und ich sagte mir mein nächster ist ein BMW. So war es dann auch, E46 330 Ci (231 PS, "kleine Steigerung zum Kadett", dann noch mal ein E46 330 Ci Clubsport Edition, dann wurde es ein 335i Coupe und seit nun 3,5 Jahren ein M4. Und ja die Karre ist der Hammer, 431 PS gehen schon ordentlich vorwärts und wenn man es könnte auch seitwärts...

Meine Runde war mit Standard Setup, Straßen Reifen und einigen Wochen Rennpause. Dafür war sie aber recht ordentlich. Und schalten geht mit Pad recht gut. Mit B hochschalten, X runterschalten. Mit etwas Übung läuft das Problemlos.


----------



## kero81 (12. Juni 2020)

Hängt wenigstens ein Video an euren OT dran!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (12. Juni 2020)

Hätte ich noch was, was nicht schon gepostet wurde, gerne


----------



## AltissimaRatio (28. Juni 2020)

hier mal etwas TLOU2 Gameplay





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ci4EqDJXU7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. Juni 2020)

Ich schaue es mir nicht an, will keine Spoiler haben. Aber trotzdem ein Danke. Jedes Video hält den Thread am leben.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (29. Juni 2020)

also Story Spoiler sind da jetzt keine enthalten . Wie lange willst du aushalten? Guckst gar kein Gameplay von dem Game an?
Oder holst es gar erst für PS5?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (30. Juni 2020)

Ich habe bis heute mir keinen Trailer von dem Spiel angeschaut. Und ich will es nicht mal kaufen. Aber ich will einfach noch nichts vom Spiel sehen, ich warte bis Gronkh durch ist und schaue es dann an. 
Ja das klingt jetzt komisch, ist aber so


----------



## AltissimaRatio (1. Juli 2020)

Erzählst du mir jetzt ernsthaft das du dich nicht spoilern willst damit du das Lets Play von Gronkh ohne Wissen schauen kannst?!!!? 
WTF!

Ich versteh die Jugend einfach nicht mehr - das kommt doch alles nur von dieser Rap ******* ...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. Juli 2020)

Ja das erzähle ich dir ernshaft. Ich habe den ersten Teil auch nicht selber gespielt (bin kein Freund von Spielen wo ständig Waffen kaputtgehen, man kaum Inventar Platz hat) aber das LP habe ich dann geschaut. 
Und so geht es jetzt auch mit dem zweiten Teil, keinen einzigen Trailer und Screenshot geschaut. Ich will mich einfach total überraschen lassen. 

Und auch ich verstehe die Jugend nicht mehr, schon zu alt dafür. Und mit Rap kannst mich jagen, so was hört man doch nicht freiwillig an.


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Juli 2020)

Let&#8217;s Plays bei Gronkh schau ich ebenfalls gerne - aber Tlou2 (und auch Teil 1) habe ich selber durchgespielt.
Was ich dann aber immer gerne mache: ich schaue mir das Let&#8217;s Play an den Stellen an, die für mich einen "WTF" Moment hatten um zu sehen, wie Gronkh und co an der Stelle reagieren - besonders bei Tlou2  super interessant, weil die Menschen so massiv unterschiedlich reagieren- hat wohl noch kein Spiel so geschafft.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (23. Juli 2020)

etwas Ghost of Tsushima Gameplay.. am besten im embedded Fenster in 1080p schauen dann fällt die leidige Youtube Komprimierung nicht so auf..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ShA_K0n9UTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juli 2020)

Assetto Corsa Competizione | GT4 Pack DLC | Chevrolet Camaro GT4.R | Nürburgring





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I9BndMG46SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Juli 2020)

Assetto Corsa Competizione | GT4 Pack DLC | Audi R8 LMS GT4 | Brands Hatch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vud8rcGYhNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. August 2020)

Automobilista 2 | Stock Car 2020 | Chevrolet V8 @ Autódromo Internacional Ayrton Senna (Goiânia)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Co2zzZAk8JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Assetto Corsa Competizione | GT4 Pack DLC | Aston Martin Vantage GT4 | Circuit Park Zandvoort





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cq4i_5kUQ6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2020)

Project Cars 3 vs Project Cars 2 Graphics/Sound Comparison | Oulton Park | BMW 320TC E90





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZTiYlVyxTd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2020)

RaceRoom Racing Experience | New Track | New Sounds | Motorland Aragón | Canhard R51





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbPMCATkFhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2020)

Automobilista 2 | Ginetta G55 GT4 | Circuito de Jerez





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jgzf2urocTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2020)

Project Cars 3 | Ferrari F12 TDF Race @ Circuito de Jerez with Wheel





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7swOJUKtw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (31. August 2020)

RaceRoom Racing Experience | DTM 2020 | BMW M4 DTM | Monza





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uk_E3zvFnUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (8. September 2020)

Project CARS 3 | Ligier JS P3 | Nürburgring Nordschleife





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FUHz30HXQTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. September 2020)

Da fragt man sich was dos soll? NFPC?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MsF5Py0Dpz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qSS6BmWULXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habe auch eine Bildergalerie:




__





						Galerie: Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020 - abload.de
					





					abload.de


----------



## ak1504 (10. September 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich was dos soll? NFPC?



NFPC ? 

https://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/NFPC


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. September 2020)

Need for...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OuBjsS96Km4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9hlqEdapU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1S2BpLLW3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fVFlRDOzn2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tengri86 (15. September 2020)

Spam nicht rum und warte bis jemand andere Postet   oder einfach bearbeiten nutzen ..

BF42 Mod: Forgotten Hope(Damals viel gespielt)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eQiMn4EbRNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (18. September 2020)

RaceRoom Racing Experience | DTM 2020 | AUDI RS 5 DTM | Red Bull Ring





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49D0_B989Y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Project CARS 3 | McLaren F1 | Oulton Park





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lSiQ3TvhDgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (19. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eIRTg7SfyJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (21. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MoPZEvRfZVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (4. Oktober 2020)

Meine bisher beste Runde in Assetto Corsa Compezione, Strecke Misano. Weltneuheit, dieses mal mit HDR hochgeladen. Nur Cockpit Ansicht. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C7VmLrAETMQ:32

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Oktober 2020)

rFactor 2 | Bentley Continental GT3 2020 @ Portland International Raceway





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W7t807XjRHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




RaceRoom Racing Experience | CUPRA Leon E-Racer | MotorLand Aragón





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Jzqfbxj17g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Oktober 2020)

iRacing | BMW M4 GT4 | Oulton Park





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g_bLr4u8GM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Oktober 2020)

Assetto Corsa Competizione | GT4 Pack DLC | McLaren 570S GT4 | Circuit Zolder





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=luT3ksuVAO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (15. November 2020)

Auch mal interessant dachte ich da beide Games eine modifizierte Version der PC2 Madness Engine nutzen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lXL-OmkXgM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (23. November 2020)

ENDLICH , endlich Schluss mit 1080p Captures der PS4 die dann von Youtube zu Pixelbrei verarbeitet werden..
Meine PS5 captured 4k/60 das kriegt auch youtube nicht so ohne weiters klein..
Demons Souls PS5 - Nexus Homebase - bisschen Polycount Übertreibung




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v5SQfCWbQfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. November 2020)

Ui 4k 60, da fehlt eigentlich nur noch HDR.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (23. November 2020)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ui 4k 60, da fehlt eigentlich nur noch HDR.


Es ist in HDR !
Wenn ich das Video im Handy anschaue dann sind alle Auflösungen mit HDR gekennzeichnet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist auch in 10bit.








						Really impressed with the PS5's video capture quality
					

If you are okay with WebM as your video format. It looks like to do 4K60 capture it has to be WebM. Looks like for MP4 the system only allows 1080p60.  It looks like the MP4 captures top out at 1080p. I think they are allowing the WebM only to do 4k60 manual captures. I’m curious as to why I...




					www.resetera.com


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. November 2020)

Ups, mein Fehler. Firefox zeigte es nicht in HDR an, Chrome schon. 
Habe also nichts gesagt


----------



## ak1504 (23. November 2020)

Automobilista 2 | BMW M1 Procar | Nürburgring Nordschleife





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=td64b0WbpsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (24. November 2020)

Driveclub nun mit 4k / 60 aufgenommen. PS5 seih dank..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XC941OS4yWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (24. November 2020)

GT Sport Nürburgring 1 Round Race +Replay




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qCc_N5DODas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





ak1504 schrieb:


> Automobilista 2 | BMW M1 Procar | Nürburgring Nordschleife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei dem Replay flakert das Auto so als ob drunter ein ghostcar auf der selben Linie fährt ..
Warum ist das so?


----------



## ak1504 (24. November 2020)

Bug...


----------



## AltissimaRatio (29. November 2020)

quasi photorealistishes Replay von GT Sport. GT 7 auf der PS5 dürfte die Replays nahezu ununterscheidbar machen von realen Aufnahmen.. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MLY4rSoBK8s:460

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und mein Charakter in Demons Souls in Nahaufnahme..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e31SkL_6Jk4:6

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Dezember 2020)

RaceRoom Racing Experience | Mercedes 190E Evo II DTM | Motorsport Arena Oschersleben





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s5l-e4GugHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Dezember 2020)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> quasi photorealistishes Replay von GT Sport. GT 7 auf der PS5 dürfte die Replays nahezu ununterscheidbar machen von realen Aufnahmen..



Beleuchtung konnte Polyphony Digital schon immer perfekt in ihrer Engine. Selbst ein GT5 oder 6 sah auf den Bildschirmen beim 24h Nordschleife race damals aus wie Live von der Strecke auf den ersten Blick. Zur möglichst perfekten Nachbilldung gehören natürlich und vor allem bei der Nordschleife z.B. das die Kamera Positionen, Winkel ect auch so nah wie möglich an den originalen Vorbildern sind. Könnte jedes Mal im Strahl erbrechen wenn ein Race Game externe TV Kameras als Action Film, mit Action Aufnahmen und sich andauernd ändernder Kameraansicht/Position alle 3-5 Sekunden von TV, am Wagen, neben dem Wagen als Drohne usw. mich zu tode triggert. So typisch Turn10, wie auch Codemasters


----------



## AltissimaRatio (2. Dezember 2020)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Beleuchtung konnte Polyphony Digital schon immer perfekt in ihrer Engine. Selbst ein GT5 oder 6 sah auf den Bildschirmen beim 24h Nordschleife race damals aus wie Live von der Strecke auf den ersten Blick. Zur möglichst perfekten Nachbilldung gehören natürlich und vor allem bei der Nordschleife z.B. das die Kamera Positionen, Winkel ect auch so nah wie möglich an den originalen Vorbildern sind. Könnte jedes Mal im Strahl erbrechen wenn ein Race Game externe TV Kameras als Action Film, mit Action Aufnahmen und sich andauernd ändernder Kameraansicht/Position alle 3-5 Sekunden von TV, am Wagen, neben dem Wagen als Drohne usw. mich zu tode triggert. So typisch Turn10, wie auch Codemasters


Ja das stimmt , es ist für ein gutes Replay essentiell das die Kameraführung der der in der Realität verwendeten Technik entspricht.
Was mich immer stört (das kommt aber selbst bei GT Sport ab und an vor) ist wenn eine Kamera ein Fahrzeug das mit 200kmh an der Kamera vorbeirasst perfekt im bildmittelpunkt hält selbst beim Scheitelpunkt und die vermeintliche Kamera sich auf einem Pixel quasi mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit dem Fahrzeug hinter her dreht.

Hier wäre ne etwas verwackelt oder nachziehende ( also ein kurzzeitiges verlieren des Fahrzeugs aus dem Fokus ) Kamera besser.
Bei Games wie Driveclub gefällt mir der unrealistische Ansatz aber auch gut. Da ist die Erwartung halt ne ganz andere und speziell diese ''GoPro Kamera" find ich dort ausgesprochen heiß. 
Driveclub Replays sind Carporn 
GT Sport eher das Arte Programm haha.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Dezember 2020)

Brands Hatch Grand Prix On Just 2 Wheels 😜 2015 Yamaha YZF-R6 🏍️ RIDE 4 🎮





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWKJAH4Lw-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (8. Dezember 2020)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Brands Hatch Grand Prix On Just 2 Wheels 😜 2015 Yamaha YZF-R6 🏍️ RIDE 4 🎮
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Motorradrennen kann man mich jagen.. Ich finde es sieht jedesmal so aus als wäre die Maschine selbst im Spiel kein echtes Motorrad sondern ein Hydraulik Motoradsitz + Lenker der sich auf ner Plattform geschoben in den Kurven nach links und rechts  neigt..
Ganz arge Immersionsprobleme hab ich da..
War bei Driveclubs Motorrad Addon das allergleiche...

Da lob ich mir mein GT Sport. Das ist schön immersiv , man kann sogar ne Touristenfahrt auf dem Nürburgring simulieren da die KI einen per Blinker links oft vorbeilässt wenn sie merkt das man schneller unterwegs ist.. Das bringt wirklich was finde ich.. Und natürlich das der Fuhrpark der Rennteilnehmer so gemischt ist wenn man ein Strassenauto fährt..



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1InLhuMh_3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-----------
Polygone?
Polygone! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MuYJC9hri_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Overpowered in Boletaria




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DZgeYuW14sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Dezember 2020)

Assetto Corsa Competizione | GT World Challenge Pack | 2020 Mercedes-AMG GT3 @ Imola





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bq7-3YSyfMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (19. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Nkwnxz9-OQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Siehe Beschreibung






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ghTT3kwpJPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Siehe Beschreibung


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nie im Leben mit der FX Krücke.


Ah, ja...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a1zd15DX4Cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Dezember 2020)

RaceRoom Racing Experience | Audi R8 LMS GT2 | Imola





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wEopOt7-kSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Dezember 2020)

RaceRoom Racing Experience | Audi R8 LMS GT3 EVO | Brands Hatch Grand Prix Circuit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ABCA-gp7l2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Dezember 2020)

RaceRoom Racing Experience | Audi R8 LMS GT4 | Watkins Glen International





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWPz6cZbHjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (28. Dezember 2020)

wenn wir glück haben gibt es im kommenden GT 7 mehr echte Fahrzeugsounds wie in Raceroom zb ..
Ich befürchte aber das man bei Polyphony Digital  die synthetischen Fahrzeugsounds mittlerweile als Brand Identity sieht


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Dezember 2020)

Das wäre schön. Aber schon damals bei GT 5 gab es Videos wie gezeigt wurde wie sie die Sounds aufnehmen. Ins Spiel kamen die aber dann leider nicht 
Kann doch echt nicht so schwer sein endlich mal die Autos wirklich so klingen zu lassen wie sie halt klingen.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (8. Januar 2021)

ein bisschen Next Gen Gameplay /Grafik..
Ist ja rar hier.. und das obwohl wir dacht ich auf ner Hardcore PC Seite /Forum sind.
Vermisse selbst aufgezeichnetes Cyberpunk Gameplay zb..

Naja seihs drum..
Der blaue Ritter gegen das Rattenpack..
60FPS, mörderischer Polycount, Tesselationsgalore, Realtime GI..
HDR..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G0odvfjvp0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Januar 2021)

iRacing Motorsport Simulations | Holden VF Commodore V8 Supercar | Oulton Park Circuit - International





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3QGRbJGvs7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Januar 2021)

iRacing | Chevrolet Corvette C8.R GTE | WeatherTech Raceway Laguna Seca





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F3AsGSGc6iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Automobilista 2 | Porsche 911 GT1 | Spa Francorchamps 2020





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FsNeB3r4ywE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (18. Januar 2021)

Demons Souls PS5
Maiden Astrea und ihr fucking Simp 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B1l26ASYvlQ:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Januar 2021)

16 Stunden Arbeit später...mein bisher größtes Videoprojekt! :3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=unFQPMn8S-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Januar 2021)

Assetto Corsa Competizione | GT World Challenge Pack | 2020 Ferrari 488 GT3 EVO @ Spa Francorchamps





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nAuH_7sjlHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (2. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHa19ExrwsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (6. Februar 2021)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Bin nicht so begeistert von dem Video, fast nur Sniper Action und von Snipern bin ich gar nicht begeistert. Ich finde die gehören aus den Shootern wieder weg, es ist doch nicht toll irgendwo in der Ecke sitzend auf die armen Soldaten zu schießen die sich trauen normal zu spielen.


Wo siehst Du mich denn in dem Video in einer Ecke sitzen?! 

Nach Jahren mal wieder das Lenkrad ausgepackt und bisschen pCars 2 gespielt. Nach kurzer Zeit festgestellt das ich neue Hardware (Pedale u. Lenkrad) will. Das hier ist die erste Runde mit den Thrustmaster Loadcell Pedalen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1t2WZSV4vDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (9. Februar 2021)

Ghost of Tsushima auf der PS4 in 4k/60

Die Athmobombe





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1S1hOruzWf0:440

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (20. Februar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=goe0W6cImLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Februar 2021)

Project Cars 3 vs rFactor 2 Graphics/Sound Comparison | McLaren 720S GT3 | Imola





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=18t4u7osAYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (28. Februar 2021)

Hab mir dann auch mal Assetto Corsa zugelegt. Am Anfang fand ich es eher trocken vom Feeling, im Vergleich zu Project Cars 2. Macht aber mittlerweile bisschen mehr Laune als PCars2! Ich denke als nächstes guck ich mir mal Race Room an, da hats ja auch den Ring, fahre sonst kaum was anderes. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yf0T5lnUAMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (1. März 2021)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Project Cars 3 vs rFactor 2 Graphics/Sound Comparison | McLaren 720S GT3 | Imola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wenn Days Gone jetzt für PC kommt folgt evtl auch noch GT Sport .. Die Fahrzeug Sounds lassen sich ja dann evtl reinmodden...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (2. März 2021)

Mach dir da nicht zu viel Hoffnung. Polyphony gehört Sony und ich glaube bevor ein GT jemals auf PC erscheint gefriert die Hölle zu.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (3. März 2021)

@Blackvoodoo Naja .. Nach HZD , Death Stranding und Detroid kommt ja jetzt auch Days Gone...
Wer weiß... wer weiß.. 🤷‍♂️

Hier GT Sport 1Rundenrennen Nachts auf dem Ring + Replay




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LNGy9NS7DOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. März 2021)

Die kommen aber nur weil es keine Exclusiv Entwickler mehr sind. Polyphony gehört aber Sony. Daher sehe ich schwarz (aha Blackvoodoo) für ein GT auf PC.


----------



## kero81 (4. März 2021)

Also... es gibt ja zb für Assetto Corsa einige Gran Turismo 3 Strecken... Fährt sich dann auch besser. 

OT Ende


----------



## AltissimaRatio (9. März 2021)

Nochmal GT Sport.
Lago Maggiore - eine der guten nicht realen Strecken..
Toyota FT-1 VGT 
4Runden plus Replay..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t8azoXBtpI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (12. März 2021)

Es gibt ja viele die hassen Fantasy Strecken aber ich finde so lang sie gut gemacht sind immer her damit. Bedeutet auch keine Lizenzkosten und Auflagen bzw. Lizenz Drama u.U. ^^


----------



## AltissimaRatio (14. März 2021)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja viele die hassen Fantasy Strecken aber ich finde so lang sie gut gemacht sind immer her damit. Bedeutet auch keine Lizenzkosten und Auflagen bzw. Lizenz Drama u.U. ^^


Ja das stimmt. Es sind auch nicht alle in GT gut. Aber die obige hat schon was..
Und da ich mich ja bisschen in der Position sehe etwas Werbung für Sony zu machen hier nochmal ein Gameplay Video von TLOU2. Durch die gute KI wird meiner Meinung nach ne gute Spannung aufgebaut in den Scharmützeln..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sKJMZM8013M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. März 2021)

rFactor 2 | Mods | GTPC: Porsche 934 @ Canadian Tire Motorsport Park





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aUXLYj6Za6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. März 2021)

RaceRoom Racing Experience | Renault Mégane RS TCR | Hockenheimring GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Zv8GKIHXDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (31. März 2021)

Achtung ⚠️ Nerd Content für Detail Fetischisten... 😁🤓

iRacing 🔥 Vehicle Dynamics Pr0n 🔥 Holden VF Commodore V8 Supercar - Oulton Park International 😎





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jrBGBvUzYBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (5. April 2021)

Assetto Corsa Competizione | Multi Cam | British GT | Mercedes AMG GT4 @ Donington Park Circuit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gZsKBkCUG2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (11. April 2021)

1300 Grad heißes Auto auf der NOS!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x_SkIcZJzR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. April 2021)

*iRacing AI | First Try | BMW M4 GT3 Prototype | Nürburgring Grand Prix*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b7m7UcZxNkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (1. Mai 2021)

Returnal PS5 - Das ausgezeichnete Metroidvania/Roguelike/ Bullethell Game.
Erster Boss gelegt.
Danach zwar im 2.Biom die Grätsche gemacht aber das 2. Biom ist freigeschaltet. War ein guter lauf eigentlich..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8wFjBPvvy-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (4. Mai 2021)

Chevrolet Corvette C8.R @ Long Beach #notams2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=giWEtmtEG8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Mai 2021)

iRacing Test Drive | Porsche 991 GT3 Cup (991) | Imola Circuit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZElC2YfRA_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Mai 2021)

RaceRoom Racing Experience 🔥 Sounds Pr0n 🔥🤩 feat. Volvo S60 Polestar TC1 @ Nürburgring GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vIxMHzjY-74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Mai 2021)

iRacing Test Drive | BMW M8 GTE | Mid Ohio Sports Car Course





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xsby2-HsHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (18. Mai 2021)

Returnal PS5

Boss Hyperion




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RyKYwnRiSF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (20. Mai 2021)

rFactor 2 | Aston Martin Vantage GTE #95 @ Nürburgring Nordschleife 24H





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kh9_dPO3hkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (28. Mai 2021)

*Assetto Corsa*
Nach über 2,5 Jahren mal wieder angeschmissen und auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht! Content Manager, Custom Shader Patch und Sol 2.1!
Wow, das sieht ja mal richtig geil aus und die immens vielfältigen Einstellmöglichkeiten erschlagen einen förmlich!   
Allein schon der Sonnenuntergang ab ca. 3:31... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K3NAlnauV2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Mai 2021)

iRacing Test Drive | Porsche 718 Cayman GT4 CS MR | Nordschleife Touristenfahrten “Bridge to Gantry”





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQp-7GfTfdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Juni 2021)

Lamborghini Huracan GT3 EVO | Autodromo Nazionale Monza | iRacing Test Drive





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-PsAMI5xDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Juni 2021)

RaceRoom Racing Experience | Opel Astra TCR | Vålerbanen Racing Circuit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fcPjwKDgcW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





RaceRoom Racing Experience | Mercedes-AMG GT3 EVO | Circuit de Spa-Francorchamps





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_k-VYee4B9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Juni 2021)

RaceRoom Racing | New Track | Brno Circuit | Saleen S7R





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ms3kXBBeXKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Automobilista 2 | Racin´ USA Pt1 DLC | BMW M8 GTE | Weathertech Raceway Laguna Seca





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ch7DkK8RvSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Juni 2021)

Automobilista 2 | Racin´ USA Pt1 DLC | Corvette C8.R GTE | Long Beach





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRhsr9FS0MQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (16. Juni 2021)

mal ein bisschen Next Gen Gameplay ...

Ratchet & Clank Rift Apart 60FPS Raytracing Performance Mode

man beachte : PS5 I/O Customisation zeigt was sie kann - Insta load von kompletten Leveln während dem Gameplay





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=46UI5eBoTgs:15

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNZ42PJYO4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0KK2BS1owoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (5. Juli 2021)

Mein aktueller Streckenrekord auf der Nordschleife, mit dem Nissan BNR34 NISSMO JGTC GT500. 06:38.173




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2C0BZkCW_FM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (7. Juli 2021)

iRacing | GT4 AI Race | Donington Park | BMW M4 GT4





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=seHU1u3uGQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (11. Juli 2021)

Ich hab mich bisschen in den WRX verliebt... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mor2ilnyis8:57

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Juli 2021)

Formula Vee iRacing Series - 2021 Season 3 Fixed @ Tsukuba Circuit - 2000 Short





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4-Nu1upUagc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juli 2021)

Project CARS 3 | Street Car vs Race Car | 1994 Toyota Supra MkIV Turbo | Yas Marina Circuit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F6VHeuk68Js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juli 2021)

Project CARS 3 | Street Car vs Race Car | 2021 Nissan 400Z Proto | Motorsport Arena Oschersleben





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FT9fgphTVS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (25. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SYpYouhE_mI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4FwKQw3Jg0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Juli 2021)

Project CARS 3 | Street Car vs Race Car | 1985 Toyota Sprinter Trueno AE86 | Cadwell Park





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2HdXVXeDZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (1. August 2021)

Ich hab mich ja früher immer gewundert warum hier nur noch Videos von Rennspielen gepostet werden... Hmmm, jetzt mache ich das auch.  Liegts am Alter?! Who cares...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kvESQQIL7Ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (4. August 2021)

Ich wusste garnicht das man auch Replays von Online Servern speichern kann. Hatte ein Mega Cooles Rennen mit nem BMW, hat mega Spaß gemacht! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rKNwarlC4Pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. August 2021)

Automobilista 2 | New free Car&Track | Porsche RSR 3.0 1974 | Salvador Street Circuit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xclgpXU0JQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (15. August 2021)

wie jetzt es postet keiner ein Video der Diablo 2 Resurrected Beta ?? Das ist doch DAS PC Spiel schlechthin. Mit dem sind wir alle groß geworden..

Muss es halt ein Konsolero wieder richten 

Also:
Diablo 2 Resurrected in 4k auf der PS5





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TlFL8cGbquo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (29. August 2021)

Ghost of Tsushima Iki Island Gameplay





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z3Bo60fgzCU:57

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. September 2021)

New free S397 content ^^


rFactor 2 | Free Content | BMW M4 Class 1 2021 @ Zandvoort 2021





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KfWNvb4_gFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Car: https://steamcommunity.com/workshop/filedetails/?id=2525930688
Track: https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=1107038453


----------



## AltissimaRatio (14. September 2021)

GT SPORT  kleines 3Runden Rennen auf Laguna Seca. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t7vQnLhlKbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2021)

iRacing Test Drive | Porsche 911 GT3 R | Nürburgring GP Circuit - WEC Layout





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IuSFwl6mnHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (26. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-_g6xi0T_js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (1. Oktober 2021)

RaceRoom Racing | New Track | Circuit Nogaro | Audi R8 LMS GT4





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gK1Lh0RdTno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




rFactor 2 | Alpine Series by EnduRacers Mod Team @ VIRginia International Raceway by Reiza Studios





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jVpHBK74aes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (7. Oktober 2021)

iRacing Test Drive | McLaren 570S GT4 | Brands Hatch GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HsaDoafppvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. Oktober 2021)

Mal was völlig anderes...   
"The Market Of Light", spielbare Unreal Engine 5 Tech-Demo, für lau auf Steam (23 GB DL!!)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3H3kvAjwGo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (13. Oktober 2021)

Hab mich mal an Dirt Rally 2.0 versucht. Sack schwer, aber sehr befriedigend wenn man den Dreh mal raus hat. 👍





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nG42EwqpAiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (18. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s8nGYfll7Og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (28. November 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F6EoisGg7wA:8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Dezember 2021)

Project CARS 3 | 1978 BMW 320 Turbo Group 5 | Nürburgring Nordschleife 24h





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_xCLWXzmB9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Dezember 2021)

RaceRoom Racing | New Car | McLaren 720S GT3 DTM | Nürburgring GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MkeG6F1_1ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (9. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gDLjs7GQjxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Januar 2022)

RaceRoom Racing | New Track | TT CIRCUIT ASSEN | Audi R8 LMS GT3 Evo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=itMAa_ehMew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (17. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pUZCHV-ynqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (26. Januar 2022)

nochmal GT Sport bevor GT7 rauskommt... sieht auch umwerfend aus..
4 Runden auf Interlagos mit dem Nissan  GT-R GT3 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u3kLv2FT2hw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (27. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PGmZVx2SFEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Januar 2022)

Automobilista 2 Beta | F-USA Gen3 - Reynard 2Ki Ford (WIP) | Road America (WIP)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LFTiB1NpYT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Januar 2022)

RaceRoom Racing | Race with AI | Daytona Road Circuit | Audi R8 LMS GT3 EVO





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CCjg-3teoLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (31. Januar 2022)

Nürburgring Touristenfahrt...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IuY18ruqWes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



keine Touristenfahrt  - NürburgringMazda RX Vision GT3 Concept




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_9VEMLFcuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Februar 2022)

GRID Legends | Intro "Driven to Glory" Story Mode





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=svHIWiEW7_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (1. März 2022)

Automobilista 2 | CADILLAC DPi-V.R | Daytona Road Course





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o0WC5Byuh9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. März 2022)

RaceRoom Racing | New Car | FERRARI 488 GT3 EVO 2020 DTM | Bilster Berg





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cIqVG49Cj0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (16. März 2022)

So jetzt ist endlich da..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Toyota Yaris aufgemotzt - eine Runde Deep Forrest 
+ Replay..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ix8BVkmfe6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (18. März 2022)

GT7 AMG GT3 auf Tsukuba - 3 Runden + Replay





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ujs-OSPGeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (19. März 2022)

GT7 Photorealismus Referenz : 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQTrCOtWum8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (21. März 2022)

GT7 sieht so gut aus .. ich fall noch in Ohnmacht.🤪

Eine Runde Nürburgring Abends in die Nacht rein mit dem AMG GT3 . + Replay..
🤯




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ClSx4HC7KnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. März 2022)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> GT7 sieht so gut aus .. ich fall noch in Ohnmacht.🤪
> 
> Eine Runde Nürburgring Abends in die Nacht rein mit dem AMG GT3 . + Replay..
> 🤯
> ...


Könnte aber noch besser aussehen, denke ich. Wenn man nur für die PS 5 entwickelt hätte.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (21. März 2022)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Könnte aber noch besser aussehen, denke ich. Wenn man nur für die PS 5 entwickelt hätte.


stimmt wohl, ja!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (5. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ktxHmaY8YsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (6. April 2022)

Assetto Corsa Competizione | Challengers Pack DLC | Porsche 911 GT3 Cup (Type 992) @ Imola





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WMm_uFAOrbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (7. April 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hK9ss2tN23U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (9. April 2022)

iRacing Test Drive | Aston Martin Vantage GT4 | Nürburgring GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O4qSeSd59oQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. April 2022)

Assetto Corsa Competizione | Challengers Pack DLC | Ferrari 488 GT3 Challenge Evo @ Monza





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kLkR8f6ertg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Mai 2022)

Assetto Corsa Competizione | Challengers Pack DLC | BMW M2 CS Racing @ Oulton Park





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXz4FeWc2a4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Automobilista 2 | 2022 Stock Car Pro Series | Toyota Corolla Stock Car @ Interlagos





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U52ZcKJBf7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Mai 2022)

Automobilista 2 | Formula Ultimate Gen2 | Red Bull Ring





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zI5oWSqZKRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Juni 2022)

RaceRoom Racing | New Track | Interlagos | Formula RR 90 V8





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fzl9_H2cm0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juni 2022)

Forza Horizon 5 | The Trial - Muscle Mania | Dodge Magnum + Setup Share Code





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6BdrI1Nzn_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (27. Juni 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gk8Xtf1SwaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Juli 2022)

Assetto Corsa Competizione | American Track Pack | BMW M4 GT3 @ Watkins Glen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g7Bellspebw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Juli 2022)

Assetto Corsa | MODS | 2021 Toyota GR86 Trust @ Dragon Trail - Seaside + DL Links





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NgeG03Xw3q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juli 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9dUSpSmYk_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (7. August 2022)

RaceRoom Racing | New Track | Donington Park | AMG GT3 Evo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lMYhogwed5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. August 2022)

Assetto Corsa | MODS | '99 Nissan Silvia S15 Speed Factory RGO @ Kyalami





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X3s1R1CyEKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Assetto Corsa | MODS | 2021 Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio GTAm @ Oulton Park





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ociYkvsQVu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (13. August 2022)

Forza Horizon 5 | Extreme E Lewis Hamilton Team X44 @ Montana Trail





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGD6NN2MQd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (17. August 2022)

Assetto Corsa | MODS | 2020 Chevrolet Corvette C8.R @ Daytona Road Course





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2bCk1uj_buY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Assetto Corsa | MODS | 2017 Acura NSX (NC1) @ Fuji Speedway GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NA7biRjs2qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (18. August 2022)

Assetto Corsa | SOUND MODS | 2017 Porsche 911 RSR @ Monza + Download Link





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U4iA-AkryWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (20. August 2022)

CarX Drift Racing Online | First Try | DTM 46 @ Springstone





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s95DQtQBbP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




GRID Legends | Ginetta Cup @ London Parliament Run





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fNSS9wQ0dQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. August 2022)

GRID Legends | Porsche 911 GT4 @ Zhejiang International Circuit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wN914JBCpl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2022)

Forza Horizon 4 Fortune Island | Drift Club 2.0 | '97 Nissan 240SX #777





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H7VXGlVSsfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Forza Horizon 4 Fortune Island | Drift Club 2.0 | '06 Dodge Viper SRT10 #43





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uOZnr_xipf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. August 2022)

Forza Horizon 5 | Test Drive | 2021 BMW M4 Competition Coupe





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9yrYep_xSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2022)

Forza Horizon 4 Fortune Island | Drift Club 2.0 | '96 Nissan 240SX





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xSN5CPGO3S8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2022)

Need for Speed 2015 | Remastered Mod Pack v3.1 | Dusk Rain Graphics Setting





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lMjBbXZ8T-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Oktober 2022)

Vielleicht ein Spoiler für Lost in Random


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AeZFAnZGvFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (21. Oktober 2022)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Assetto Corsa | SOUND MODS | 2017 Porsche 911 RSR @ Monza + Download Link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Sounds von ACFAN sind einfach Göttlich!  Auch die für den Supra und den Impreza GD Tuned!


----------



## AltissimaRatio (10. November 2022)

GT7 PS5 .. Interlagos.  In HDR... Daher nur auf HDR Screens in voller Pracht...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kf8wamsgQck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da wird selbst Forza 8 ein paar Butterbrote mehr essen müssen um GT 7 Beleuchtungsmodell zu schlagen. Rayzracing hin oder her...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. November 2022)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> GT7 PS5 .. Interlagos.  In HDR... Daher nur auf HDR Screens in voller Pracht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja GT 7 sieht, trotz PS 4 Version, toll aus. FM 8 muß sich strecken um da ran zu kommen.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (26. November 2022)

GT7 ...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FruaCP6jgoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Dezember 2022)

Need For Speed Unbound - Story Mode Prologue - Intro Races





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZUMcqAPZ0MI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (7. Dezember 2022)

GT7 NSX GT500  Nürburgring 1Lap Onboard Replay




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QSb8AhSKEPo:1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Dezember 2022)

Need For Speed Unbound - Story Mode - Prologue Part #2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cliCeMP7it8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Need For Speed Unbound - Story Mode - Prologue Part #3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3TwSnMFhSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Need For Speed Unbound - Story Mode - Prologue Part #4





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u7DlyiOOqnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Dezember 2022)

RaceRoom Racing | The Drivers Pack | Mazda MX-5 Cup @ Circuit de Charade





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mbjBCzjBNU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Dezember 2022)

RaceRoom Racing | The Drivers Pack | Praga R1 @ Nogaro





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MICqGxltdPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (Freitag um 22:48)

Automobilista 2 | Chevrolet Corvette C8 Z06 @ Virginia International Raceway





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JTzWp-pNz8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Automobilista 2 | Brabham BT62 @ Autodromo Nazionale Monza





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hb_-nz8zaAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Automobilista 2 | Nissan R390 GT1 @ Silverstone 2001





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gKILsRvsR0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (Samstag um 14:38)

Ich hab es mir gestern auch nochmal angeguckt. Ist echt ne große Umstellung wenn man von AC/ACC kommt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I8dkrdjg-5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

